# Super Fight Count Down: Ali Raymi vs Samson Dutch Boy Gym(43-0)



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

*When Thor meets Zeus*

Date:
2013-12-20

PPV: Europe

Ali Raymi
20-0
20 straight 1st Round KO'S all against undefeated fighters.









vs
ATG Samson Dutch Boy Gym(43-0)


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

*Ali Raymi commented*
Ali Raymi KO1 Anthony Joshua
Pathetic British jealous copycat, keep sending your gay cheerleaders to talk shit about me on Twitter cunt
I will KO your silly copycat
If you question my supremacy. Then get your ugly face in the ring with me so I give you a legit excuse to get a plastic surgery
I Will fight you aslong as you still have your undefeated hymn intact, your promoter will make sure to keep it virgin for me
Always remember you are my concubine forever


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

He's also now ranked #11 in the World. So he can't be a troll... I think WBC got him ranked.


----------



## adamcanavan (Jun 5, 2012)

He's a strawweight or minimumweight. His career is all very odd, not fighting anyone good and I think all of his fights have been in the same venue? Not ranked in the IBO top 75.


----------



## Rigondeaux (Jun 3, 2013)

Looks like a fake/fabricated record tbh


----------



## Boxing Fanatic (Jun 5, 2013)

its weird. hes 39 only fights in yemen and vs guys u never heard of. until he fights someone legit, hes just a gimp


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

http://boxrec.com/list_bouts.php?human_id=561186&cat=boxer

http://www.boxingforum24.com/showthread.php?t=489183











This dude is for reelz :hey


----------



## D-U-D-E (Jul 31, 2013)

Future ATG. He'll pull a Sam Langford soon enough and KO fools all the way up to Heavyweight. Just watch :yep


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

am i the only one that thinks he looks REALLY sloppy and defensively WIDE OPEN in those videos? I mean really? I see tons of openings but I also see opponents that can't capitalize on his flaws.


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

Them Bones said:


> http://boxrec.com/list_bouts.php?human_id=561186&cat=boxer
> 
> http://www.boxingforum24.com/showthread.php?t=489183
> 
> ...


----------



## D-U-D-E (Jul 31, 2013)

tommygun711 said:


> am i the only one that thinks he looks REALLY sloppy and defensively WIDE OPEN in those videos? I mean really? I see tons of openings but I also see opponents that can't capitalize on his flaws.


It's just you.


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

D-U-D-E said:


> It's just you.


har har har quality response m8


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

tommygun711 said:


> am i the only one that thinks he looks REALLY sloppy and defensively WIDE OPEN in those videos? I mean really? I see tons of openings but I also see opponents that can't capitalize on his flaws.


Where you watching the same videos as everyone else? Dude was patient and picked his shots very well IMO


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

Vano-irons said:


> Where you watching the same videos as everyone else? Dude was patient and picked his shots very well IMO


horrible defense, sure he has power and speed (against shitty opposition and cab drivers) but his fundamentals are wack as fuck. at times when the other guy is punching he just covers up and doesn't try to counter. a quality opponent would go to the body or try different angles to split his guard. doesn't bring his hands back up to protect his face which is a huge fundamental flaw, i mean really that is one of the very first things you learn when learning how to box. When he goes on the attack the way he does he is wide open for a counter but none of his opponents capitalize on it.


----------



## D-U-D-E (Jul 31, 2013)

tommygun711 said:


> har har har quality response m8


If you can't see what everyone else is seeing in this guy, then frankly boxing just isn't the sport for you :bart


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

tommygun711 said:


> horrible defense, sure he has power and speed (against shitty opposition and cab drivers) but his fundamentals are wack as fuck. at times when the other guy is punching he just covers up and doesn't try to counter. a quality opponent would go to the body or try different angles to split his guard. doesn't bring his hands back up to protect his face which is a huge fundamental flaw, i mean really that is one of the very first things you learn when learning how to box. When he goes on the attack the way he does he is wide open for a counter but none of his opponents capitalize on it.


Laughable. I bet you think Wilder is crap, too....


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

tommygun711 said:


> horrible defense, sure he has power and speed (against shitty opposition and cab drivers) but his fundamentals are wack as fuck. at times when the other guy is punching he just covers up and doesn't try to counter. a quality opponent would go to the body or try different angles to split his guard. doesn't bring his hands back up to protect his face which is a huge fundamental flaw, i mean really that is one of the very first things you learn when learning how to box. When he goes on the attack the way he does he is wide open for a counter but none of his opponents capitalize on it.


Well, a good offense is sometimes the best defense. And when you have this kind of power and solid fundamentals, then it's easy to get just a tiny bit reckless at times.
If you look at a young MAB you'll see many of the same traits This guy may not be the full package yet, but he obviously will develop and become even more rounded when he gains more experience, but so far it's hard not to like what you're seeing.


----------



## D-U-D-E (Jul 31, 2013)

I would describe his body attack in one word. Devastating. I'm getting flashes of a prime Chavez Sr in there... you can tell this guy is an avid student of the game :yep


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

tommygun711 said:


> horrible defense, sure he has power and speed (against shitty opposition and cab drivers) but his fundamentals are wack as fuck. at times when the other guy is punching he just covers up and doesn't try to counter. a quality opponent would go to the body or try different angles to split his guard. doesn't bring his hands back up to protect his face which is a huge fundamental flaw, i mean really that is one of the very first things you learn when learning how to box. When he goes on the attack the way he does he is wide open for a counter but none of his opponents capitalize on it.


what?!?!?!

he is too strong and already on top of them and hurting them why stop throwing punches and rolling your had then. get them out of there when they are hurt. relatively the first rule in boxing.

guy takes the punch then uses his hooks from another angle when they are open. i see nothing wrong at all.

watch more boxing vids.


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

Vano-irons said:


> Laughable. I bet you think Wilder is crap, too....


so you're telling me that him dropping his hands like that and leaving his chin completely open is a good thing? Fuck outta here man.

I like Wilder, completely different beast with him.



Tage_West said:


> what?!?!?!
> 
> he is too strong and already on top of them and hurting them why stop throwing punches and rolling your had then. get them out of there when they are hurt. relatively the first rule in boxing.
> 
> ...


Dude, you don't see the way he is leaving himself completely fucking open? Eventually he will run into someone that is durable and able to take his shots and will fucking counter his ass (unless he keeps facing bums his whole career). Sure, great power and great body work, but seriously the way that he doesn't protect himself will see himself in a bad situation eventually. He doesn't let his opponents get going though so they can't capitalize on his huge flaws.

LOL. You disagree with me so you assume that I don't watch enough boxing. what the fuck you know?


----------



## D-U-D-E (Jul 31, 2013)

Tage_West said:


> what?!?!?!
> 
> he is too strong and already on top of them and hurting them why stop throwing punches and rolling your had then. get them out of there when they are hurt. relatively the first rule in boxing.
> 
> ...


This.

The dude's a straight up beast. He has the ferocity of a prime Jack Dempsey in his attacks :bbb

I was only joking with the Heavyweight thing, but he could easily go as high as Welter and retain his speed and brutal power.


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

He was offered a fight against Xiong Zhou Zhong and he said he wouldn't as Zhong has losses.. The reality is Zhong would be the best opponent he's ever fought and would probably beat him.

Funny that you're all hyping him up like this, he hasn't really beaten anyone good yet, just a bunch of unknown guys.. and while the potential and ferocity is there he still has alot of polishing up to do. An experienced pro would take all of that energy and use it against him. Way too wild to have all of this praise.


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

tommygun711 said:


> so you're telling me that him dropping his hands like that and leaving his chin completely open is a good thing? Fuck outta here man.
> 
> I like Wilder, completely different beast with him.
> 
> ...


What HUGE flaws??? Name one HUGE flaw. Of course there are going to be minor flaws with a guy who has gone LESS THAN 19 rounds as a pro.
And fighting bums? Undefeated guys who are 10-0, 8-0, 7-0 are bums nowadays? smh

I'm sure you're one of those fanboys who can only appreciate purists like Floyd and Rigo. GTFO with that ELITIST attitude!


----------



## D-U-D-E (Jul 31, 2013)

Zhong gets stopped late and gets his first career stoppage at the hands of Ali. The body assault would be too much for him at this stage.


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

Them Bones said:


> What HUGE flaws??? Name one HUGE flaw. Of course there are going to be minor flaws with a guy who has gone LESS THAN 19 rounds as a pro.
> And fighting bums? Undefeated guys who are 10-0, 8-0, 7-0 are bums nowadays?
> 
> I'm sure you're one of those fanboys who can only appreciate purists like Floyd and Rigo. GTFO with that ELITIST attitude!


Huge flaws:
Dropping hands too low when bombing away with those hooks & combinations 
Not bringing hands back up after throwing combinations, this is just a recipe for disaster etc

If you noticed, those guys he is fighting seriously don't belong in the ring with him. They know his reputation, but don't go in with any kind of gameplan.. They are only undefeated because they are fighting bums too. Alot of the guys he's fought don't even fight again after he's fought them.

And nah, I don't really like Floyd and Rigo that much lol. Ask @turbotime about that one. There's no elitist attitude here. Look at my fucking sig for gods sake. My all time great favorite fighter is Muhammad Ali and he was certainly flawed.

He's fun to watch, but he's really not worthy of all this praise. I love the way he goes to the body, I don't love his technique.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Tommy is certainly not on the Money Team :lol:


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

tommygun711 said:


> Huge flaws:
> Dropping hands too low when bombing away with those hooks & combinations
> Not bringing hands back up after throwing combinations, this is just a recipe for disaster etc
> 
> ...


Okay, that's fair enough to an extent.
But to truly get a feel for for this guy, i recomend going on youtube and slowing the video down to 0.5 speed. Then you'll really get an appreciation for the methodical way he breaks down his opponents. And notice how he's barely ever out of range to both throw and land punches, mostly because of the footwork.


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

tommygun711 said:


> so you're telling me that him_* dropping his hands like that and leaving his chin completely open*_ is a good thing? Fuck outta here man.
> 
> I like Wilder, completely different beast with him.



















WRONG



> Dude, you don't see the way he is leaving himself completely fucking open? Eventually he will run into someone that is durable and able to take his shots and will fucking counter his ass (unless he keeps facing bums his whole career). Sure, great power and great body work, but seriously the way that he doesn't protect himself will see himself in a bad situation eventually. He doesn't let his opponents get going though so they can't capitalize on his huge flaws.
> 
> LOL. You disagree with me so you assume that I don't watch enough boxing. what the fuck you know?


but he is inside the distance with his head. and throws when he sees an opening. the guy gave him too many chances by trading with him he obliged to and took him apart. i dont see him not protecting himself.

he could stick up his gloves if that made you think better of him...but then he would be uprigth and easy to hit. it's clear he is shifting hi feet and head into angles his opponants cant adjust to.


----------



## D-U-D-E (Jul 31, 2013)

Great posts fellas. I've been an Ali Raymi fan for a while now, it's good to see him get the praise he finally deserves. I can see him taking a few big 0's down the line. His talent speaks for itself.


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

tommygun711 said:


> Huge flaws:
> Dropping hands too low when bombing away with those hooks & combinations
> Not bringing hands back up after throwing combinations, this is just a recipe for disaster etc
> 
> ...


sorry, that is just a poor excuse and a poor arguement. 'they are bums because they beat bums' what?!?!?! if they are bums how are they undefeated, clearly they are not becasue they have the wins. i am using your own words.


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

Before you talk about this "no blueprint" crap, I can't even think of a hypothesis how to defeat this monster.


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

Them Bones said:


> Okay, that's fair enough to an extent.
> But to truly get a feel for for this guy, i recomend going on youtube and slowing the video down to 0.5 speed. Then you'll really get an appreciation for the methodical way he breaks down his opponents. And notice how he's barely ever out of range to both throw and land punches, mostly because of the footwork.


He certainly doesn't give his opponents any time to pounce on the opportunities I was talking about :lol: I was on his twitter & youtube, one of his favorite fighters is Tyson and you can see it in his style.. I still predict he will get beat by someone the moment he steps up in class.


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

D-U-D-E said:


> Great posts fellas. I've been an Ali Raymi fan for a while now, it's good to see him get the praise he finally deserves. I can see him taking a few big 0's down the line. His talent speaks for itself.


it's a shame though. with that kind of talent and excitement he can only draw that amount of people to watchi is fucking disgusting and awful.


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

D-U-D-E said:


> Great posts fellas. I've been an Ali Raymi fan for a while now, it's good to see him get the praise he finally deserves. I can see him taking a few big 0's down the line. His talent speaks for itself.


:deal I guess you can get to # 11 on boxrec by fighting bums... oh and i believe he's ranked 12 (or something like that) with one of the abc's.

I'm done trying to talk sense here. Ya can't convert all of the haters, and it's probably not even worth trying.

I'm out.


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

Tage_West said:


> WRONG


They both suffered from their flaws down the line though, Barrera exposed Hamed for his flaws, Frazier & Norton were able to land the left hook on Ali again and again so thanks for proving my point. But anyway those are two great fighters and Ali Raymi isn't, at least not yet.



> but he is inside the distance with his head. and throws when he sees an opening. the guy gave him too many chances by trading with him he obliged to and took him apart. i dont see him not protecting himself.


Again, all of the different angles are nice but it doesn't change the fact is leaving himself completely open for counters. The sad thing is that his opponents can't counter with him. In the middle of those ridiculous combinations his opponents should be able to pick a spot and counter with some kind of left hook or right cross, but they aren't good enough to do that. A fundamental thing is just keeping your chin down and he can't do that either (I KNOW HAMED AND ALI DIDNT DO THAT)

When he traded with him like that the guy he was fighting didn't have that much power, so he could get away with it.

Keeping your gloves up after throwing a combination is just a basic thing, I know you will have some excuse for this but it doesn't matter in the end


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

:lol:


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

Vano-irons said:


> Where you watching the same videos as everyone else? Dude was patient and picked his shots very well IMO


Nevermind..


----------



## Duffy (Jun 13, 2013)

This guy means business. I don't care who they are. Any pro boxer is going to have something about him, they know the game. To KO 19 in a row within the first round is stunning.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

tommygun711 said:


> He was offered a fight against Xiong Zhou Zhong and he said he wouldn't as Zhong has losses.. The reality is Zhong would be the best opponent he's ever fought and would probably beat him.
> 
> Funny that you're all hyping him up like this, he hasn't really beaten anyone good yet, just a bunch of unknown guys.. and while the potential and ferocity is there he still has alot of polishing up to do. An experienced pro would take all of that energy and use it against him. Way too wild to have all of this praise.


Tbh Al Raymi is the only guy I could possibly see beating Lomachenko in the future. His attack is relentless. He reminds me of Toney in the way he can roll with punches and come right back with some firepower. Add in those leaping left hooks, he's almost like a prime Roy Jones/James Toney hybrid. I don't expect him to ever get the credit he deserves though, there's a lot of undercover racism for a guy with a name like Raymi. Shout out to @Oneshot


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> Tbh Al Raymi is the only guy I could possibly see beating Lomachenko in the future. His attack is relentless. He reminds me of Toney in the way he can roll with punches and come right back with some firepower. Add in those leaping left hooks, he's almost like a prime Roy Jones/James Toney hybrid. I don't expect him to ever get the credit he deserves though, there's a lot of undercover racism for a guy with a name like Raymi. Shout out to @Oneshot


well nobody was talking about Lomachenko until now (lol) but I don't think he could do that, no way. Lomachenko is way too skilled and well-practiced to get beaten by someone like this. He'd use his movement and use Raymi's aggression against him.

look at 1:46 of the video with Dalbant.. He is just swinging with hooks, leaves his chin completely open and actually does get caught with a light right hand.. The problem was his opponent A) doesn't have power to hurt Raymi and B) was too shook to really commit to a hard shot. This is what I was talking about but you motherfuckers just want to ignore blatant flaws like that in his defense.

Those bodyshots are forreal though, no doubt


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

tommygun711 said:


> am i the only one that thinks he looks REALLY sloppy and defensively WIDE OPEN in those videos? I mean really? I see tons of openings but I also see opponents that can't capitalize on his flaws.


I don't know what videos you're watching.

Raymi is the truth.


----------



## CheckHook (Jun 6, 2013)

Been to Yemen a few times to see him fight, it's not just a fight its an event. He's a monster, Joshua wouldn't last past the 4th, record speaks for itself.


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

Wallet said:


> I don't know what videos you're watching.
> 
> Raymi is the truth.


lol


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

tommygun711 said:


> well nobody was talking about Lomachenko until now (lol) but I don't think he could do that, no way. Lomachenko is way too skilled and well-practiced to get beaten by someone like this. He'd use his movement and use Raymi's aggression against him.
> 
> look at 1:46 of the video with Dalbant.. He is just swinging with hooks, leaves his chin completely open and actually does get caught with a light right hand.. The problem was his opponent A) doesn't have power to hurt Raymi and B) was too shook to really commit to a hard shot. This is what I was talking about but you motherfuckers just want to ignore blatant flaws like that in his defense.
> 
> Those bodyshots are forreal though, no doubt


Al Raymi is a beast man, his flaws are his strengths. He doesn't need to read the manual, he creates his own manual. You can see how solid his chin is, it doesn't even matter if he gets tagged occasionally because that thing is pure titanium. Lomachenko is the best I've ever seen but I really wouldn't be confident if he was coming up against Al. I need to back Lomachenko because he's my dude but I certainly wouldn't be putting money on it.
Anyway it's great to see this future ATG get his own thread on CHB, I've been a fan for a long time so its good to see some people finally catching up. Personally I see Al stopping mainstream HBO creations like Mikey Garcia in less than three rounds. If Garcia really comes to fight that is, otherwise it wouldn't even last that long. This guy Raymi is Edwin Valero ++ imo


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

lol we are also all ignoring that he is almost 40 years old


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

tommygun711 said:


> lol we are also all ignoring that he is almost 40 years old


Ya but he don't have that many miles on him.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

tommygun711 said:


> lol we are also all ignoring that he is almost 40 years old


BHop is still doing it at 50. chronological age and biological age are two very different things, Raymi will be around for a long time. You can see by his physique that he looks after himself. I don't understand why you can't recognise the talent?


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> BHop is still doing it at 50. chronological age and biological age are two very different things, Raymi will be around for a long time. You can see by his physique that he looks after himself. I don't understand why you can't recognise the talent?


bhop's in a class of his own
i already said that he goes to the body like a champ lol, stop trying to label me a hater. he can clearly punch. You're the one who evidently can't recognize the flaws.

I didn't realize he was so old


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

tommygun711 said:


> bhop's in a class of his own
> i already said that he goes to the body like a champ lol, stop trying to label me a hater. he can clearly punch. You're the one who evidently can't recognize the flaws.
> 
> I didn't realize he was so old


I really think you're missing some things here. Watch the videos carefully and recognise the greatness.


----------



## Brauer (Jun 24, 2013)

Holy shit. Forget about Lomachenko! This guy is the GOAT!


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

lol wtf. I'm looking at his boxrec page and he looks completely made up even though I'm 99% sure he's real. This is some cartoonish stuff


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

Brauer said:


> Holy shit. Forget about Lomachenko! This guy is the GOAT!


Don't go overboard now. Lomachenko vs Raymi is like Roy Jones vs James Toney, both ATG's. Support an extreme talent like Raymi sure, but you can't just forget about Loma. I'm not sure what's more exciting for me, Loma vs Rigo or Loma vs Al.


----------



## pipe wrenched (Jun 4, 2013)

I'm about to get out that big crazy eye emoticon


----------



## Brauer (Jun 24, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> Don't go overboard now. Lomachenko vs Raymi is like Roy Jones vs James Toney, both ATG's. Support an extreme talent like Raymi sure, but you can't just forget about Loma. I'm not sure what's more exciting for me, Loma vs Rigo or Loma vs Al.


Nah man, Ali Raymi is just on another level. One thing is for sure though: both Ali Raymi and Lomachenko would beat Mayweather right now. Loma would beat Mayweather 10:2, but Ali would likely KO him in the first round. The Ali prediction is easily verifiable as the correct one by just viewing his stats. 100% KOs in the first round. It is simple statistics and probability.


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> lol wtf. I'm looking at his boxrec page and he looks completely made up even though I'm 99% sure he's real. This is some cartoonish stuff


This guy is like some fucking movie or some shit.

Get this:... Just recently Ali Raymi FOUGHT ANOTHER ALI.... Name Ali Salem and KTFO in the 1st Round.

This guy have beaten 19 STRAIGHT UNDEFEATED FIGHTERS ALL VIA 1ST ROUND KO.

And the videos are there so its not like they taking dives.. they are being beaten down to the body.

THAN he got this TWITTER/YOUTUBE ACCOUNT and he trashes everyone.

He seem to have a SPECIAL hate towards Joshua(which make me suspect this guy is actually an enemy poster of mine)

*
Ali Raymi*
I am not a Glass chinned Brit, its an open secret my chin is exposed to trade head shots for body shots. You can't do anything about it, trade and get KOed, Run and get KOed, Cover up and get KOed
Ali Raymi KO1 Anthony "Ali Raymi Copycat" Joshua

Ali Raymi KO1 Anthony Joshua
Keep sending your cherrleaders to talk shit about me on my twitter
I will kill you punk, if you ever become brave enough to step against you owner, your eternal Daddy Ali Raymi


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

@Hands of Iron and all these other Mike Mccallum fan boys...

Ali Raymi has knocked out 18 of 19 opponents via body shots. He's the real body snatcher.


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

Brauer said:


> Nah man, Ali Raymi is just on another level. One thing is for sure though: both Ali Raymi and Lomachenko would beat Mayweather right now. Loma would beat Mayweather 10:2, but Ali would likely KO him in the first round. The Ali prediction is easily verifiable as the correct one by just viewing his stats. 100% KOs in the first round. It is simple statistics and probability.


Shut the fuck up troll. Floyd Mayweather isn't getting knocked out by anyone. He'll lose a Decision, like 10-2 Type but he's not getting knocked out.


----------



## bald_head_slick (May 23, 2013)

Felix is an epic troll. Epic! :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Stiffjab (May 21, 2013)

The Yemen boxing scene is stacked with talent at the moment. I predict a wave of strong fighters making waves in the US in the comming years.


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

tommygun711 said:


> He certainly doesn't give his opponents any time to pounce on the opportunities I was talking about :lol: *I was on his twitter & youtube*, one of his favorite fighters is Tyson and you can see it in his style.. I still predict he will get beat by someone the moment he steps up in class.


Were you one of the motherfuckers riling him up? He got really angry when some British fan started trolling him and he now hate all British Fighters.


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

FelixTrinidad said:


> Were you one of the motherfuckers riling him up? He got really angry when some British fan started trolling him and he now hate all British Fighters.


nope that wasn't me lol but maybe I should do that


----------



## Brauer (Jun 24, 2013)

FelixTrinidad said:


> Shut the fuck up troll. Floyd Mayweather isn't getting knocked out by anyone. He'll lose a Decision, like 10-2 Type but he's not getting knocked out.


:huh So just because you disagree with me you claim that I am a troll? Dude this is simple statistics. Since he has ended all of his fights by first round knockout, the most probable consequence of a fight of his would be a first round KO as well.


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

Brauer said:


> :huh So just because you disagree with me you claim that I am a troll? Dude this is simple statistics. Since he has ended all of his fights by first round knockout, the most probable consequence of a fight of his would be a first round KO as well.


I read it wrong. I thought you were doubting Ali... My mistake.
Ya... Ali KO 1


----------



## mrtony80 (Jun 8, 2013)

@FelixTrinidad... there is something about you that makes my skin crawl.


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

mrtony80 said:


> @FelixTrinidad... there is something about you that makes my skin crawl.


Like in a good sexual way?

Or in a 'fuck this guy is a incestuous homosexual rapist who loves British Black Dicks....stay away from me' way?


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

I can't believe this has lasted this long.

Irony,ha ha ha.


----------



## KO KIDD (ESB EX-Patriot) (Jun 3, 2013)

The acting is so bad. If you choreograph a career stleast hire good actors


----------



## Royal-T-Bag (Jun 5, 2013)

lol those vids look like fied fights....also hilarious that in one vid you can clearly see a judge paying more attention to a child playing behind him instead of the fight


----------



## KO KIDD (ESB EX-Patriot) (Jun 3, 2013)

Royal-T-Bag said:


> lol those vids look like fied fights....also hilarious that in one vid you can clearly see a judge paying more attention to a child playing behind him instead of the fight


And no head punching


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

Worse than Lamar Clarke.


----------



## Brighton Bomber (May 25, 2013)

His record is clearly fabricated. The first 5 opponents were having their debut and never fought again. Infact of all of his opponents only a few ever fought again after losing to Raymi and between them all only one fighter won a fight after losing to him. His opponents are basically guys dragged off the street given a fight or 2 to build up a undefeated record then fed to Raymi.


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

Brighton Bomber said:


> His record is clearly fabricated. The first 5 opponents were having their debut and never fought again. Infact of all of his opponents only a few ever fought again after losing to Raymi and between them all only one fighter won a fight after losing to him. His opponents are basically guys dragged off the street given a fight or 2 to build up a undefeated record then fed to Raymi.


All that means is Raymi destroys careers.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

The modern day bodysnatcher IMO. He looks the goods to me.. 

Kinda like Golovkin in way he stalks his prey with hands low. He knows he's got devastating power..


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

Mandanda said:


> *The modern day bodysnatcher IMO*. He looks the goods to me..
> 
> Kinda like Golovkin in way he stalks his prey with hands low. He knows he's got devastating power..


No'body' is safe from Raymi.


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

Royal-T-Bag said:


> lol those vids look like fied fights....also hilarious that in one vid you can clearly see a judge paying more attention to a child playing behind him instead of the fight


Judge don't need to watch the fights lol. It's going to be KO1.
The judges are just there for show.


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

CheckHook said:


> Been to Yemen a few times to see him fight, it's not just a fight its an event. He's a monster, Joshua wouldn't last past the 4th, record speaks for itself.


How do you see Rigo doing against him?

Cuban Glass everywhere?


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

FelixTrinidad said:


> No'body' is safe from Raymi.


:deal you know the deal!.


----------



## JohnAnthony (Jun 6, 2013)

Anyone else seriously considering moving to Yemen and becoming a Pro Boxer. You could clean up!


----------



## Twelvey (Jun 6, 2012)

He fights like the the body punch spammers online ion fight night.


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

12downfor10 said:


> He fights like the the body punch spammers online ion fight night.


He's like a tamer Charlie Zelenoff.


----------



## 941jeremy (Jun 12, 2013)

This guy fucking sucks!!!


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

941jeremy said:


> This guy fucking sucks!!!


So good he's got haters already.


----------



## PistolPat (Jun 9, 2013)

Power in both hands + relentless pressure + deadly body punching + Ali Raymi = weapon of mass destruction. It's only a matter or time before Obama declares war on him :bbb.


----------



## Junito (Aug 10, 2012)

Stylistic nightmare. Being ducked already


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

When he beats Akram Jafwi in 3 days he will have the most cunsecutive first round KOs of any fighter ever.


----------



## CheckHook (Jun 6, 2013)

941jeremy said:


> This guy fucking sucks!!!


Haters gona hate


----------



## D-U-D-E (Jul 31, 2013)

These fucking haters. Ya'll gonna be on the bandwagon when he's tearing through the divisions taking them 0's. Rigo and Mikey Garcia are good, but they're living on borrowed time with Ali on the scene. Truth :yep

I can't see anyone surviving that relentless body assault. Yemen is fast turning into the new Cuba with all the talent being produced, Raymi is just the beginning gentleman. Trust me on this.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

:kwonwut


----------



## igor_otsky (Jul 24, 2012)

Them Bones said:


> http://boxrec.com/list_bouts.php?human_id=561186&cat=boxer
> 
> http://www.boxingforum24.com/showthread.php?t=489183
> 
> ...


i thought i saw my 5 year old kid playing fight night. all wide open shots, no defense.


----------



## igor_otsky (Jul 24, 2012)

PistolPat said:


> Power in both hands + *relentless* pressure + deadly body punching + Ali Raymi = weapon of mass destruction. It's only a matter or time before Obama declares war on him :bbb.


was that relentless then?


----------



## Danny (May 31, 2012)

I've not seen a straw-weight guy with such raw power, may very well be the hardest hitter in the divisions history (although it's a largely lacklustre one) in that sense, but what's good is he uses his power to great effect, much like Golovkin. Obviously an exceptional body-puncher, I've not seen many better on film, and comes forward and cuts off the ring expertly. The ring generalmanship is all there as he knows exactly how to implement his strengths. Lovely, smooth upperbody movement too, again very Golovkin/Kovalev like, even when you think he's taking punches, he's subtlely moving his head last minute and not taking them full and is able to always stay in position to fire off his own brutal combinations.

We'd have to see how he is moving off the backfoot but coming forward he looks a Golovkin level of unstoppable. Just raw out power, excellent fundamentals and technical skills, great footwork that enables him to always be planted to fire off hard shots but still cut off the ring at a pace, and very good upperbody and subtle head movements and defensive skills and a complete offensive arsenal, he's going to be very hard to stop and should make waves up to about 118 or so (how tall is he? Looks like he has the frame to move up aswell as the intangibles, obvious huge power and cast iron chin).

Would love to see him in with the likes of Rigo or Santa Cruz in 12/18 months or so when he's captured a minimumweight crown and probably a flyweight one or something, might have to skip a division or 2 to get the bigger fights he deserves.


----------



## Boxing Fanatic (Jun 5, 2013)

hes padding is record against nobodies. nothing impressive. his technique is horrible. hell get ko once he steps up in competition


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

I must say, those videos are hilarious. His fighting style is hilarious. I will now pray nightly he comes over and fights someone with a name so I can watch it on my TV live.

:rofl Just watched the second video again. His opponent is so shook while he's coming at him like a mad man, don't think he threw a single punch! :lol:


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

Boxing Fanatic said:


> hes padding is record against nobodies. nothing impressive. his technique is horrible. hell get ko once he steps up in competition


Oh look another keyboard warrior mocking an undefeated fighter who ONLY fight AND KO other undefeated guys.


----------



## Boxing Fanatic (Jun 5, 2013)

FelixTrinidad said:


> Oh look another keyboard warrior mocking an undefeated fighter who ONLY fight AND KO other undefeated guys.


u have no idea buddy no idea


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

Divi253 said:


> I must say, those videos are hilarious. His fighting style is hilarious. I will now pray nightly he comes over and fights someone with a name so I can watch it on my TV live.
> 
> :rofl Just watched the second video again. His opponent is so shook while he's coming at him like a mad man, don't think he threw a single punch! :lol:


I pray to God that HBO will finally give him his chance.


----------



## PivotPunch (Aug 1, 2012)

Them Bones said:


> http://boxrec.com/list_bouts.php?human_id=561186&cat=boxer
> 
> http://www.boxingforum24.com/showthread.php?t=489183
> 
> ...


Wow this guy is horrible how does the WBC have him ranked he isn't even Mexican. If that's what you need to become the #11 Minimumweight in the WBC I'll change my nationality to Mexican starve myself and would probably still be able to win a WBC belt


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

PivotPunch said:


> Wow this guy is horrible how does the WBC have him ranked he isn't even Mexican. If that's what you need to become the #11 Minimumweight in the WBC I'll change my nationality to Mexican starve myself and would probably still be able to win a WBC belt


You do realize these bodyshots can cripple you right?


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

FelixTrinidad said:


> I pray to God that HBO will finally give him his chance.


As do I. I need more than this tiny YouTube fix I'm getting now. Those two videos are seriously entertaining as shit, I can't stop laughing!


----------



## PivotPunch (Aug 1, 2012)

FelixTrinidad said:


> You do realize these bodyshots can cripple you right?


If I die in the ring people will at least say I fought Ali


----------



## bjl12 (Jun 5, 2013)

Vano-irons said:


> Where you watching the same videos as everyone else? Dude was patient and picked his shots very well IMO


:rofl

Yeah. This guy is awful. Looks terrible vs cab drivers even


----------



## Boxing Fanatic (Jun 5, 2013)

his technique is just horrible. look at the way he hooks his punches. hell be ko in no time


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

Boxing Fanatic said:


> his technique is just horrible. look at the way he hooks his punches.* hell be ko in no time*


When? He's fighting again in 2 days. 
ANOTHER UNDEFEATED FIGHTER.


----------



## Kurushi (Jun 11, 2013)

Look at all the haters.

Absolutely no one wants a piece of this until there's at least a blueprint for getting to the 2nd round.


----------



## Boxing Fanatic (Jun 5, 2013)

i would fart on him and he would die


----------



## D-U-D-E (Jul 31, 2013)

All you haters gonna be eating those words soon enough. When Floyd and Manny retire the new name on everyone's lips will be "Ali Raymi". You can count on that.


----------



## Brickfists (Oct 17, 2012)

What is it about Yemen that they keep producing these once in a generation little dudes who have vicious KO power ?


----------



## Brickfists (Oct 17, 2012)

I think this kid is going to break Valero's first round ko streak


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

Brickfists said:


> I think this kid is going to break Valero's first round ko streak


Valero had an 18 streak.
There was another guy with a 19 streak
And Ali has a 19 streak


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

tommygun711 said:


> am i the only one that thinks he looks REALLY sloppy and defensively WIDE OPEN in those videos? I mean really? I see tons of openings but I also see opponents that can't capitalize on his flaws.


It's NOT just you.

This guy has a decent turtle-esque defense, but when he throws, his head is so wide open that I can't decide if this whole thing is a joke or not.

Move along, people. Nothing to see here ......


----------



## WelshDevilRob (Jun 3, 2012)

Damn, I had no idea this guy existed - Obviously he is a victim of the American Media Bias and hype.

HBO need to sign this guy - he might save boxing.


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

WelshDevilRob said:


> Damn, I had no idea this guy existed - Obviously he is a victim of the American Media Bias and hype.
> 
> HBO need to sign this guy - he might save boxing.


if Ali Raymi was African-American.... Adrien Broner would never have existed.


----------



## D-U-D-E (Jul 31, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> It's NOT just you.
> 
> This guy has a decent turtle-esque defense, but when he throws, his head is so wide open that I can't decide if this whole thing is a joke or not.
> 
> Move along, people. Nothing to see here ......


:lol:

You armchair critics wouldn't last one round with an elite talent like this. Fact.


----------



## WelshDevilRob (Jun 3, 2012)

I like the way he drops his hands so the opponent can hit him in the face, but he is tricking them into dropping their hands and leaving gaps, so he can counter with his unbelievable power.

Harry Greb fought the same way - saw the tape earlier.



FelixTrinidad said:


> if Ali Raymi was African-American.... Adrien Broner would never have existed.


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> It's NOT just you.
> 
> This guy has a decent turtle-esque defense, but when he throws, his head is so wide open that I can't decide if this whole thing is a joke or not.
> 
> Move along, people. Nothing to see here ......


Hahah.. You jealous that Raymi is statistically more dominant than Wilder?

Talk more shit as people try to figure out a blueprint .. NOT TO BEAT HIM

But to survive more than 3 minutes.


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

WelshDevilRob said:


> I like the way he drops his hands so the opponent can hit him in the face, but he is tricking them into dropping their hands and leaving gaps, so he can counter with his unbelievable power.
> 
> Harry Greb fought the same way - saw the tape earlier.


Who do you think have more P4P power.
Raymi or Greb?


----------



## WelshDevilRob (Jun 3, 2012)

FelixTrinidad said:


> Who do you think have more P4P power.
> Raymi or Greb?


Forget Greb. We're talking Jimmy Wilde freakish style power here.


----------



## Danny (May 31, 2012)

This guy looks to have great stamina as well, working for 3 minutes every round throwing hard, crisp shots. There's really not an awful lot of weaknesses to pinpoint. People will point at his defence but look at how Golovkin fights, he's not an all-out defensive fighter who boxes off the backfoot cautiously looking to avoid shots, the fact is he's a come-forward fighter who'll happily take a shot if he can land his own punches, and once he does frankly there's not a lot you can do, devastating power and superb punch placement and shot selection, every shot is carefully thought out and the combinations are unreal. 

And when you've got subtle head movement that means you don't take flush shots anyway and only glancing blows, and the kind of chin that allows you to walk through anything and not even be bothered by punches coming your way (as evidenced by the fact he sometimes has his hands quite low in range and isn't worried about taking counters you can't see, which for me is proof of an iron chin) it doesn't really matter anyway. The record speaks for itself, 19 KO's in a row and 19 O's taken. This guy might be the future star of boxing, he might even be able to move through the weights as much as Pacquiao and fight Broner one day.


----------



## D-U-D-E (Jul 31, 2013)

Danny said:


> This guy looks to have great stamina as well, working for 3 minutes every round throwing hard, crisp shots. There's really not an awful lot of weaknesses to pinpoint. People will point at his defence but look at how Golovkin fights, he's not an all-out defensive fighter who boxes off the backfoot cautiously looking to avoid shots, the fact is he's a come-forward fighter who'll happily take a shot if he can land his own punches, and once he does frankly there's not a lot you can do, devastating power and superb punch placement and shot selection, every shot is carefully thought out and the combinations are unreal.
> 
> And when you've got subtle head movement that means you don't take flush shots anyway and only glancing blows, and the kind of chin that allows you to walk through anything and not even be bothered by punches coming your way (as evidenced by the fact he sometimes has his hands quite low in range and isn't worried about taking counters you can't see, which for me is proof of an iron chin) it doesn't really matter anyway. The record speaks for itself, 19 KO's in a row and 19 O's taken. This guy might be the future star of boxing, he might even be able to move through the weights as much as Pacquiao and fight Broner one day.


You think Broner wants any of that? :lol:

Expect him to duck and dodge all he can to avoid a humiliating one sided stoppage loss.


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

D-U-D-E said:


> :lol:
> 
> You armchair critics wouldn't last one round with an elite talent like this. Fact.


Anyone can be a fucking critic, as far as I'm concerned you have an opinion just as relevant as mine. stop being blind.


----------



## D-U-D-E (Jul 31, 2013)

tommygun711 said:


> Anyone can be a fucking critic, as far as I'm concerned you have an opinion just as relevant as mine. stop being blind.


Dude, it's not my fault you can't see genius when it's right in front of you :conf


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

Broner is too flat footed for Raymi. Raymi stops him mid rounds.


----------



## mishima (Jul 17, 2013)

this guys seems to have a have a habit of beating black opponents. He is the new afrocutioner!


----------



## Kurushi (Jun 11, 2013)

I'm not hopping on the Raymi bandwagon just yet, he's not on my P4P list that's for sure. I put a high value on resume so I put him below Broner for the time being. That said, I think he definitely clears out every division up to 126. Raymi Vs. Lomachenko would be a superfight.


----------



## KO KIDD (ESB EX-Patriot) (Jun 3, 2013)

Brickfists said:


> I think this kid is going to break Valero's first round ko streak


Hardly any validity to that record, Valero and Miranda and Brunson did it vs stiffs

This guys fights are so terribly rigged I know this is one of those weird circle jerk troll threads but this Yemeni scam artist needs to find bett stage actors to sell his little taps to the body


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

Kurushi said:


> I'm not hopping on the Raymi bandwagon just yet, he's not on my P4P list that's for sure. I put a high value on resume so I put him below Broner for the time being. That said, I think he definitely clears out every division up to 126. Raymi Vs. Lomachenko would be a superfight.


Do you see Raymi beating Rigo?I think Raymi's bodyshots could be the key point here.But good call on the super fight.Raymi is probably the only real threat to Loma.

Respect to Dealt_With for calling it like it is.


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

KO KIDD (ESB EX-Patriot) said:


> Hardly any validity to that record, Valero and Miranda and Brunson did it vs stiffs
> 
> This guys fights are so terribly rigged I know this is one of those weird circle jerk troll threads but this Yemeni scam artist needs to find bett stage actors to sell his little taps to the body


The guys are 'nobodies' because he made them look like nobodies.


----------



## KO KIDD (ESB EX-Patriot) (Jun 3, 2013)

FelixTrinidad said:


> The guys are 'nobodies' because he made them look like nobodies.


They are nobodies because they aren't real fighters they are actors and bad ones on top of it, if your gonna sell fake KOs at least have the body shot connect on the body not the arms


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

KO KIDD (ESB EX-Patriot) said:


> They are nobodies because they aren't real fighters they are actors and bad ones on top of it, if your gonna sell fake KOs at least have the body shot connect on the body not the arms


atsch:rofl

I bet you were one of those Nutters who thought Wlad was 'poisoned' too.


----------



## Boxing Fanatic (Jun 5, 2013)

FelixTrinidad said:


> Broner is too flat footed for Raymi. Raymi stops him mid rounds.


I bet raymi beats u in the 1st round


----------



## D-U-D-E (Jul 31, 2013)

Boxing Fanatic said:


> I bet raymi beats u in the 1st round


Stop trolling bro, you're spoiling this thread :-(


----------



## Kurushi (Jun 11, 2013)

FelixTrinidad said:


> *Do you see Raymi beating Rigo?I think Raymi's bodyshots could be the key point here. *But good call on the super fight.Raymi is probably the only real threat to Loma.
> 
> Respect to Dealt_With for calling it like it is.


Right now? Raymi/Rigo is definitely a fight I want to see. It would be a legitimate test. Rigo absolutely schooled Donaire so he's got the experience of fighting at an elite level which Raymi lacks. Without doubt Rigo takes Raymi past the first round but I can see Rigo running out of ideas. I'd be interested to see what sort of stamina Raymi has. If he can keep the pace up then I can see him knocking Rigo out in 4 or 5, mainly due to styles.


----------



## Royal-T-Bag (Jun 5, 2013)

i think this guy might be the next cash cow


----------



## Boxing Fanatic (Jun 5, 2013)

D-U-D-E said:


> Stop trolling bro, you're spoiling this thread :-(


Says the fool that raymi is the next big thing


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

Boxing Fanatic said:


> Says the fool that raymi is the next big thing


YDKSAB
Raymi is destined to be greater than SRR imo


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Seriously Raymi could go through Robinson's first 10 opponents undefeated.


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

HOLY SHIT

Ali Raymi is BACK IN ACTION 11/10 AGAINST YET ANOTHER UNDEFEATED FIGHTER.

Akram 'Jaffa' Jafwi.

He is now fighting his 20TH UNDEFEATED FIGHTER IN A ROW..........He have knocked out 19 in the 1st Round. 

Akram currently OUTWEIGHTS ALI RAYMI BY FREAKING 16 POUNDS at the last weight check in.

At those divisions that's the equivalent of Floyd fighting Yoan Pablo Hernandez.


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

something seems fishy about him :think

we should get him on american tv asap


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

I STILL can't figure out if this entire thread is sarcasm, and I'm just not in on the joke. :huh


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

turbotime said:


> Seriously Raymi could go through *Robinson's first 10 opponents undefeated*.


Heh.. you forgot the 2nd '0' but it's ok.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

^ OK, that settles it. (!)


You guys are GOOD. :lol:


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

FelixTrinidad said:


> Heh.. you forgot the 2nd '0' but it's ok.


Sorry I meant 100 but I need to see him in one more big fight still!


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> I STILL can't figure out if this entire thread is sarcasm, and I'm just not in on the joke. :huh


http://www.boxingforum24.com/showthread.php?t=489183

http://www.boxingscene.com/forums/showthread.php?t=612671

We need to find a way to merge all 3 threads into one cross site mega thread so everyone can talk about Raymi at the same time without checking on 3 different forums.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

I think Rami's secret must be his 97" reach.


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

Ali Raymi

""Ali Raymi: Everybody think they can KO me, they all paid dearly. The rest are hiding. My Chin is Titanium, my Punches are Uranium""


----------



## Danimal (Oct 9, 2013)

tommygun711 said:


> am i the only one that thinks he looks REALLY sloppy and defensively WIDE OPEN in those videos? I mean really? I see tons of openings but I also see opponents that can't capitalize on his flaws.


I'm pretty sure I saw him throw a combo of 5 low blows in a row. That takes a next level skill set.


----------



## Danny (May 31, 2012)

FelixTrinidad said:


> HOLY SHIT
> 
> Ali Raymi is BACK IN ACTION 11/10 AGAINST YET ANOTHER UNDEFEATED FIGHTER.
> 
> ...


That's ridiculous. I mean that settles it, this guy is the next Manny Pacquiao. If he doesn't reach those heights and run through the divisions knocking out title holder after title holder I'll be amazed. I wanna see this guy in with Golovkin one day, what a match up between 2 classy punchers, I genuinely think he has enough power to carry it up that far and still hurt guys and be the biggest puncher like Pacquiao, only without the need for PED's. His power is all natural baby.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

tommygun711 said:


> so you're telling me that him dropping his hands like that and leaving his chin completely open is a good thing? Fuck outta here man.
> 
> I like Wilder, completely different beast with him.
> 
> ...


Are you retarded?


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

Danny said:


> That's ridiculous. I mean that settles it, this guy is the next Manny Pacquiao. If he doesn't reach those heights and run through the divisions knocking out title holder after title holder I'll be amazed. I wanna see this guy in with Golovkin one day, what a match up between 2 classy punchers, I genuinely think he has enough power to carry it up that far and still hurt guys and be the biggest puncher like Pacquiao, only without the need for PED's. His power is all natural baby.


Who do you think wins between Young Pac and Raymi.
Remember this though:
Young Pacquaio has been KNOCKED OUT TWICE DUE TO BODY SHOTS.

ALI RAYMI ONLY THROW BODY SHOTS and nothing else.


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

Chacal said:


> Are you retarded?


if you're going to post shit thats not going to add anything to the discussion then you might as well not quote me at all, ******.


----------



## Zacker (Jun 6, 2013)

I'm gonna laugh so hard when this guy gets caught. He's obviously on PEDs.


----------



## D-U-D-E (Jul 31, 2013)

FelixTrinidad said:


> Who do you think wins between Young Pac and Raymi.
> Remember this though:
> Young Pacquaio has been KNOCKED OUT TWICE DUE TO BODY SHOTS.
> 
> ALI RAYMI ONLY THROW BODY SHOTS and nothing else.


Ali Raymi by brutal 3rd round body shot KO in a fight that resembles Hagler-Hearns :yep


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

tommygun711 said:


> if you're going to post shit thats not going to add anything to the discussion then you might as well not quote me at all, ******.


You must have a learning disability of some form if you can't comprehend that they're taking the piss out of you, you fucking spastic.


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

Chacal said:


> You must have a learning disability of some form if you can't comprehend that they're taking the piss out of you, you fucking spastic.


no learning disability here but it's safe to say you are just making empty assumptions

its always hard to tell if someone is being sarcastic or not over the internet, most of the time it's obvious but I could see a scenario where people actually think this guy is a good fighter, which he's not. I doubt people on here are actually just fucking around like you're saying.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

tommygun711 said:


> no learning disability here but it's safe to say you are just making empty assumptions
> 
> its always hard to tell if someone is being sarcastic or not over the internet, most of the time it's obvious but I could see a scenario where people actually think this guy is a good fighter, which he's not. I doubt people on here are actually just fucking around like you're saying.


Oh dear.


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

tommygun711 said:


> no learning disability here but it's safe to say you are just making empty assumptions
> 
> its always hard to tell if someone is being sarcastic or not over the internet, most of the time it's obvious but I could see a scenario where people actually think this guy is a good fighter, which he's not. I doubt people on here are actually just fucking around like you're saying.


Well I respect you as a poster and as a fellow human being but I think you are going overboard with the hatred against Raymi.

To say that someone who had 19 straight KOS all within the 1st Round against ALL UNDEFEATED FIGHTERS is a bum and overrated is harsh imo.

Than your only reason is that 'everyone's a bum in Yemen' which really have a under tone of racism..

The Bottom line is if he KOS his 20th undefeated opponent this Sunday (and he will) he would have knocked out 20 STRAIGHT UNDEFEATED fighters in a row(all within the 1st Round)

Let's wait a bit and see if someone discover a blue print to survive for more than 3 minutes before hating should we?


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

FelixTrinidad said:


> Well I respect you as a poster and as a fellow human being but I think you are going overboard with the hatred against Raymi.
> 
> To say that someone who had 19 straight KOS all within the 1st Round against ALL UNDEFEATED FIGHTERS is a bum and overrated is harsh imo.
> 
> ...


Haven't you seen his fights though? They look fixed unfortunately. I want nothing more than the second coming of Prince Naseem so I'm annoyed that it's fake.


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> Haven't you seen his fights though? They look fixed unfortunately. I want nothing more than the second coming of Prince Naseem so I'm annoyed that it's fake.


ya but your theory doesn't make sense in the fix fight thing.
Because in order to rig this guy.. Yemen would have to fix hundreds of other fights to ensure he keep KAYOING undefeated opponents.

You get what I'm saying right?
It's not like he's knocking out a bunch of journeymen.... he only knocked out Undefeated opponents and many of them are like 10-0 and 15-0 etc.

So say he fights a 15-0 guy....... you have to fix 15 other fights just to feed that guy to Raymi............. What you are talking about is a Country-Wide Conspiracy to boost the resume of a 39 year old guy. That doesn't even make sense.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

FelixTrinidad said:


> ya but your theory doesn't make sense in the fix fight thing.
> Because in order to rig this guy.. Yemen would have to fix hundreds of other fights to ensure he keep KAYOING undefeated opponents.
> 
> You get what I'm saying right?
> ...


No, the undefeated fighters themselves are paid a certain amount to be defeated. Watch the fights yourself. It's clear acting and even IF it wasn't, Ali's fundamentals are so fucked that he wouldn't get past a journeyman in US.


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> No, the undefeated fighters themselves are paid a certain amount to be defeated. Watch the fights yourself. It's clear acting and even IF it wasn't, Ali's fundamentals are so fucked that he wouldn't get past a journeyman in US.


How did they become undefeated in the 1st place? They must have had some skills to get to that point right?
Also what about pride? You think they will throw away their '0' for millions for dollars? Think again.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

FelixTrinidad said:


> How did they become undefeated in the 1st place? They must have had some skills to get to that point right?
> Also what about pride? You think they will throw away their '0' for millions for dollars? Think again.


The quality of boxing must be laughably low with these guys doing boxing as a semi-part time and yes I'm inclined to think that they could even have counterfeit records themselves or that they were undefeated through fighting and fought, wow, I'm being paid £500 to lose a fight, I only need £50 a month to feed my family, of course I'll lose this fight. It's pretty fucking simple.


----------



## Danny (May 31, 2012)

FelixTrinidad said:


> Who do you think wins between Young Pac and Raymi.
> Remember this though:
> Young Pacquaio has been KNOCKED OUT TWICE DUE TO BODY SHOTS.
> 
> ALI RAYMI ONLY THROW BODY SHOTS and nothing else.


I can't envision any way young Pac wins, 2009 147lb Pacquiao has more dimensions so that's a more even contest, young Pacquiao was left-hand happy and too aggressive. He can't take it to the body as you mentioned and Raymi is an expert body puncher, he'd try and come forward and blast out a stronger fighter and harder puncher and get knocked out for it. He'd headhunt and Raymi's head-movement would negate that and he'd counter him hard to the body and soon back him up. And there's no way Pacquiao had the ability back then to box at all on the backfoot against somebody who cuts the ring off as well as Ali. Stylistically it's just a horrible match-up, Raymi within 3 rounds for me.


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

Danny said:


> I can't envision any way young Pac wins, 2009 147lb Pacquiao has more dimensions so that's a more even contest, young Pacquiao was left-hand happy and too aggressive. He can't take it to the body as you mentioned and Raymi is an expert body puncher, he'd try and come forward and blast out a stronger fighter and harder puncher and get knocked out for it. He'd headhunt and Raymi's head-movement would negate that and he'd counter him hard to the body and soon back him up. And there's no way Pacquiao had the ability back then to box at all on the backfoot against somebody who cuts the ring off as well as Ali. Stylistically it's just a horrible match-up, Raymi within 3 rounds for me.


Great points made there.


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> The quality of boxing must be laughably low with these guys doing boxing as a semi-part time and yes I'm inclined to think that they could even have counterfeit records themselves or that they were undefeated through fighting and fought, wow, I'm being paid £500 to lose a fight, I only need £50 a month to feed my family, of course I'll lose this fight. It's pretty fucking simple.


But they are losing out on massive paydays down the line if they give up that record.


----------



## Mr. Brain (Jun 4, 2013)

FelixTrinidad said:


> Dude's like 19-0 with 19 KO'S.
> 
> That's not what is shocking though, what's shocking is that he ONLY fights undefeated fighters and he have stopped them all in the 1st Round.
> 
> He is also calling out Anthony Joshua but he's only like a featherweight or some thing? What the fuck is up with this guy? Is he like a real life boxing troll?


Shades of Edwin Valero. Just picking undefeated guys, no one does that though, very unique.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

FelixTrinidad said:


> But they are losing out on massive paydays down the line if they give up that record.


lool massive paydays from no hopers in a country where they're using it as a side job to pay for any little bill they can, in a place where boxing faciliities etc. are low etc.


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> lool massive paydays from no hopers in a country where they're using it as a side job to pay for any little bill they can, in a place where boxing faciliities etc. are low etc.


1- You are not joining the express until you stop being so fucking cynical.

2-You do realize that HBO already got their eyes on the Yemen Boxing Scene right? Raymi already said on his Twitter he's going up in weight.


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

Rofl this guy must be Undefeated Gaul or Tommy

"Matt DMV finest ‏@Worldranked 22 Oct
@aliraymi *your opponents obviously love u blast on them. Your record is FRAUD be real stop renting wins"*

Ali owns this retard noob with his comeback

Ali Raymi ‏@aliraymi 22 Oct
@Worldranked I am a living legend, always ready to KTFO any doubter. You will see the truth when you are rolling around in agony weak bitch
Reply Retweet Favorite More Hide conversation


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

FelixTrinidad said:


> 1- You are not joining the express until you stop being so fucking cynical.
> 
> 2-You do realize that HBO already got their eyes on the Yemen Boxing Scene right? Raymi already said on his Twitter he's going up in weight.


LOL Yeah, Ali Raymi from twitter, the guy who has a fake account, had only 7 followers at the time when he conveniently found my twitter as soon as I posted on the Ali Raymi thread and started talking smack to me, randomly hating on Anthony Joshua too. That Ali Raymi? haha

I am not a part of any express because I think Ali Raymi is a bunch of bullshit. Look at one of my latest twitter posts, I said Naseem Hamed was an idol growing up, would I not want his second coming? Of course, more than anyone on this forum. That's why I'm pissed.

p.s I don't look anything like my name is called Tommy. If anything I look like my name would be Ali Raymi :lol:


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

Petey Profit ‏@PeteyProfit 29 Oct
@aliraymi do you represent ISRAEL? do you consider yourself a modern day muhammad? do it make you mad seeing bums fight for titles?


Ali Raymi ‏@aliraymi 3 Nov
@PeteyProfit I represent the best humans from all over earth, I don't subscribe to nationalistic mythology. Inferior humans wish Ls upon me



:rofl


----------



## JMP (Jun 3, 2013)

As a Cotto fan, I can't not be impressed with this guy. He brings everything Miguel does and then some.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

oooh just realised this was a troll thread hahaha


----------



## JMP (Jun 3, 2013)

I actually never thought I'd see the day where I could classify a fighter as a bodyhunter because all of his efforts are geared toward damage downstairs while neglecting potential damage to the head. Is this real life?


----------



## Atlanta (Sep 17, 2012)

Go into his boxrec profile and take a look at the refs/judges for each of his fights.


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

Remember everyone. Raymi's next fight is on Nov 10th

against yet ANOTHER undefeated opponent. Yemen prodigy Akram Jafwi

Akram Jafwi actually weighted in at the FEATHERWEIGHT LIMIT during his last fight.

This is the equivalent of Floyd fighting Sergei Koralev(Weight wise)

Jafwi have out boxed every single one of his opponents so far and got a granite chin.

Any predications on the fight this Sunday?

I predicate Raymi 1st Round KO.

Oh and this is one of Raymi's biggest fans.









الريمي محاربة هذا الأحد. الذهاب الريمي! on her Twitter.

'Rimi(Raymi) fight [email protected] Go Rimi(Raymi)


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

In all seriousness: (can one even BE serious in such a thread? :lol: )


I bet Raymi is the son of like the Shah of Yemen, or the president-for-life, or whatever Saddam-wannabe is currently running things. They probably drag random guys off the street, put gloves on them, shove them into the ring with Raymi, then warn them that if they actually land a punch their families will be shot.

There is no other explanation.

Maybe the US should invade Yemen. They seem to have weapons of mass deception! :bbb :fal :fal :horse :fal


----------



## Boxing Fanatic (Jun 5, 2013)

This guys fights should be posted live on the internet


----------



## JohnH (May 22, 2013)

Still not a "name" in Europe.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

FelixTrinidad said:


> Rofl this guy must be Undefeated Gaul or Tommy
> 
> "Matt DMV finest ‏@Worldranked 22 Oct
> @aliraymi *your opponents obviously love u blast on them. Your record is FRAUD be real stop renting wins"*
> ...


Raymi is more G than GGG


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> LOL Yeah, Ali Raymi from twitter, the guy who has a fake account, had only 7 followers at the time when he conveniently found my twitter as soon as I posted on the Ali Raymi thread and started talking smack to me, randomly hating on Anthony Joshua too. That Ali Raymi? haha
> 
> I am not a part of any express because I think Ali Raymi is a bunch of bullshit. Look at one of my latest twitter posts, I said Naseem Hamed was an idol growing up, would I not want his second coming? Of course, more than anyone on this forum. That's why I'm pissed.
> 
> *p.s I don't look anything like my name is called Tommy. If anything I look like my name would be Ali Raymi :lol:*


:lol:

This is true.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> Raymi is more G than GGG


- He's even better than that. Golovkin may be "GGG" but the kid from Yemen is "YYY."

- pronounced "why, why, why?" :lol:


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

This is too bizarre not to quote: (And you thought it couldn't get any stranger...)

from: http://www.topix.com/forum/boxing/T98JVHVVK3CEUP7SC

"GOD will embarrass your favorite Dog Ali Raymi. He is famous for lowlife not for boxing 

Ali Raymi truth:

Real name was slave of GOD changed to Ali it because he think he is GOD

Works in Mr Ting Chinese Restaurant that really sells alcohol and sex with young Filipino girls

Rapes young Muslim virgins, Filipino/Thai Christian virgin children to become prostitutes

Only Mr Ting Foreign customers like Ali Raymi, good muslims hate Ali Raymi and pray GOD destroys him fast

Good powerful People & Naseem Hamed will put him in jail fast

Ali Raymi will be stopped fast, before he even go to the stupid boxing."


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> This is too bizarre not to quote: (And you thought it couldn't get any stranger...)
> 
> from: http://www.topix.com/forum/boxing/T98JVHVVK3CEUP7SC
> 
> ...


Ali Raymi does not approve of those inferior sites talking about him like that.

There's only 3 legitimate threads on Raymi.

This one, the one started by HongQio on NSB and the ESB one.

All others have not been approved.

Oh what's your predication for Sunday fight?


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

Hands of Iron said:


> :lol:
> 
> This is true.


Give me your predication for Raymi's Sunday Fight.


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

D-U-D-E said:


> Ali Raymi by brutal 3rd round body shot KO in a fight that resembles Hagler-Hearns :yep


Predication for Raymi's Sunday fight?


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

Mr. Brain said:


> Shades of Edwin Valero. Just picking undefeated guys, no one does that though, very unique.


He's fighting another undefeated guy Sunday. Predications?


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

FelixTrinidad said:


> Give me your predication for Raymi's Sunday Fight.


KO1!


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

Danny said:


> I can't envision any way young Pac wins, 2009 147lb Pacquiao has more dimensions so that's a more even contest, young Pacquiao was left-hand happy and too aggressive. He can't take it to the body as you mentioned and Raymi is an expert body puncher, he'd try and come forward and blast out a stronger fighter and harder puncher and get knocked out for it. He'd headhunt and Raymi's head-movement would negate that and he'd counter him hard to the body and soon back him up. And there's no way Pacquiao had the ability back then to box at all on the backfoot against somebody who cuts the ring off as well as Ali. Stylistically it's just a horrible match-up, Raymi within 3 rounds for me.


Predications for Sunday's show down http://boxrec.com/list_bouts.php?human_id=561186&cat=boxer

?


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

Why the fuck isn't there a VBookie on Raymi?


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Someone has to post the second fight (vs Saeed) here on YooooToob:

http://nobsboxing.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=5280

The dude literally didn't throw a single punch, took a knee without being hurt, then took a dive KD, then later let the ref call an absurd TKO with no complaint. I guess he walked out of the ring and picked up his check.... (and the Yemen secret police didn't have to shoot his family, after all.)


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> Someone has to post the second fight (vs Saeed) here on YooooToob:
> 
> http://nobsboxing.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=5280
> 
> The dude literally didn't throw a single punch, took a knee without being hurt, then took a dive KD, then later let the ref call an absurd TKO with no complaint. I guess he walked out of the ring and picked up his check.... (and the Yemen secret police didn't have to shoot his family, after all.)







HOLY SHIT.. THAT BODY SHOT made a sound louder than the one Roy Jones used to drop Virgil Hill.
lmfao.

Oh a side note.. Raymi does KO a unusually high amount of Afro Fighters.. Wonder why Vladimir23 isn't on his nuts yet?


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

Also no offense cable.. but if you are hinting that the guy 'took a dive' you don't know much about boxing.

The bodyshot Raymi hit him with was clearly harder than the one Bernard hit Oscar with.. 
Think about that for a moment.


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

Ali Raymi 4 weeks ago in reply

Very soon I will be the Undisputed World Champion (WBC, WBA, WBO & IBF). No one will be spared, no one will be allowed to say anything in 105lbs, everybody will be subdued & every fight will look easy. Easy because I am in the ring, when I cleanup 105lbs I will also fight all over weight classes like I already do, no weight gain, always 105lbs. I will KO Heavyweights, when I finish straw weights, I will KO Anthony Joshua to get high rating on heavyweight, then fight Heavyweight world champion


:ibutt


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

FelixTrinidad said:


> Also no offense cable.. but if you are hinting that the guy 'took a dive' you don't know much about boxing.
> 
> The bodyshot Raymi hit him with was clearly harder than the one Bernard hit Oscar with..
> Think about that for a moment.


Yeah, what WAS I thinking? :huh

No wonder Raymi has perfected that particular shot - evidently he keeps fighting the SAME EXACT GUY: ( ! )










BTW - Anyone notice that "Dalbant" seems to be extremely, err, excited about something? :rofl :rofl :rofl


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> Yeah, what WAS I thinking? :huh
> 
> No wonder Raymi has perfected that particular shot - * evidently he keeps fighting the SAME EXACT GUY*: ( ! )
> 
> ...


That's racist. It's obviously different guys, I'm sorry if you can't tell them apart.


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

@ everyone on CHB that knows about this.

Legitimate question.

http://www.guinnessworldrecords.com...irst-round-knockouts-to-begin-a-boxing-career

I noticed that there is actually a section in the Guiness world records regarding 1st Round KOS.
So when Raymi breaks that record on Sunday.. does he automatically get in? Or do I have to send in his information?


----------



## Mr. Brain (Jun 4, 2013)

FelixTrinidad said:


> He's fighting another undefeated guy Sunday. Predications?


KO 1 mother fucker! :lol:


----------



## Danny (May 31, 2012)

FelixTrinidad said:


> Predications for Sunday's show down http://boxrec.com/list_bouts.php?human_id=561186&cat=boxer
> 
> ?


Long may the streak continue is all I have to say. Knocking out a huge featherweight is going to made people stand up and realise this guy is the new Pacquiao.


----------



## D-U-D-E (Jul 31, 2013)

FelixTrinidad said:


> Predication for Raymi's Sunday fight?


Raymi KO1 via brutal body shot.

:cmon


----------



## Executioner (Jun 4, 2013)

:lol: Ali "no blueprint" Raymi

@FelixTrinidad you should do a rbr thread for his fight on Sunday


----------



## D-U-D-E (Jul 31, 2013)

Forget Garcia. I can't wait to see Raymi in action again this Sunday :ibutt


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

After Sunday I'm personally submitting the new record into the Gusiness World Books.
Although I feel kind of sad because this record was probably Tyrone's highlight of his life and he probably got it hanging somewhere in his living room.
Records are made to be broken Tyrone.


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

His opponent looked like a fucking Welterweight.. Dude out weighted Raymi by 25 pounds....

I just found out in Yemen you don't even get fined for coming in over the weight limit, so 14 of Raymi's last 19 opponents came in 10+ Pounds over the weight limit. That's surreal lol.


----------



## Boxing Fanatic (Jun 5, 2013)

FelixTrinidad said:


> His opponent looked like a fucking Welterweight.. Dude out weighted Raymi by 25 pounds....
> 
> I just found out in Yemen you don't even get fined for coming in over the weight limit, so 14 of Raymi's last 19 opponents came in 10+ Pounds over the weight limit. That's surreal lol.


dude i like raymi but thats the biggest wuss i have ever seen


----------



## D-U-D-E (Jul 31, 2013)

FelixTrinidad said:


> His opponent looked like a fucking Welterweight.. Dude out weighted Raymi by 25 pounds....
> 
> I just found out in Yemen you don't even get fined for coming in over the weight limit, so 14 of Raymi's last 19 opponents came in 10+ Pounds over the weight limit. That's surreal lol.


Woah, that dude looked gigantic :stonk

Just goes to show you how devastating his power really is. KO'ing guys so much bigger.


----------



## InHumanForm (May 10, 2013)

FelixTrinidad said:


> His opponent looked like a fucking Welterweight.. Dude out weighted Raymi by 25 pounds....
> 
> I just found out in Yemen you don't even get fined for coming in over the weight limit, so 14 of Raymi's last 19 opponents came in 10+ Pounds over the weight limit. That's surreal lol.


Absolutely terrifying body attack.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

^ Hasan should have been DQ'd. He was clearly going for a head butt!

luckily, the seasoned Raymi knew how to deal with such a cheater. Man, I'd like to see Wlad get in the ring with this guy. He'd never get away with that "clinch & lean" nonsense. Raymi would show him what time it is!


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

'NOOOOOO' shrieked Hayden as Raymi whipped out his engorged cock. 

'It's bigger than that Glass Fraud's isn't it' snickered Raymi as he thrust his massive member close to the petite American Actress's mouth.

Hayden gasped in disgust and fascination. The cock was easily the most sickening thing she ever witnessed. Huge, purple and oozing with Pre Cum, yet it was so much thicker and larger than Wladimir's string bean tooth pick she can't help but admire it.

'I'm going to fuck you and make you forget all about Mr Glass, Raymi promised as his eyes filled up with lust and the great Yemeni conqueror suddenly forced his gigantic manhood deep into Hayden's mouth... she COULDN'T breathe.. Wladimir never engaged in oral sex with her because he wanted to save it for their wedding night.. she promised that she was saving her mouth for him and this BEAST from Yemen is taking what should have been Wladimir's .. this beast! She gasped again and again trying to breath through her nostrils ... she felt a wetness between her legs and in sheer disgust she realized that her vagina was responding to the great Raymi's manhood.. she was getting wet.. 'OH MY GOD' she thought I'm having my first orgasm...............


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

:rofl


----------



## JMP (Jun 3, 2013)

FelixTrinidad said:


> 'NOOOOOO' shrieked Hayden as Raymi whipped out his engorged cock.
> 
> 'It's bigger than that Glass Fraud's isn't it' snickered Raymi as he thrust his massive member close to the petite American Actress's mouth.
> 
> ...


This may very well be the greatest thing I have ever read on CHB :rofl:rofl:rofl:rofl


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

FelixTrinidad said:


> 'NOOOOOO' shrieked Hayden as Raymi whipped out his engorged cock.
> 
> 'It's bigger than that Glass Fraud's isn't it' snickered Raymi as he thrust his massive member close to the petite American Actress's mouth.
> 
> ...


:bowdown


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

Raymi just called out Rigo.


----------



## AliRaymi (Nov 10, 2013)

I will break Tyrone's record in 7 hours and enslave his soul.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

A preview of Raymi vs Tyrone:


----------



## TheFightFan (Nov 10, 2013)

AliRaymi said:


> I will break Tyrone's record in 7 hours and enslave his soul.


"I will strike down upon thee with great vengeance and furious anger, those who attempt to poison and destroy ME' and you will know my name is the lord when I lay my vengeance upon thee" :happy


----------



## Eoghan (Jun 6, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> This is too bizarre not to quote: (And you thought it couldn't get any stranger...)
> 
> from: http://www.topix.com/forum/boxing/T98JVHVVK3CEUP7SC
> 
> ...


Same source


> Ali Raymi primitive raw KO power only works against naive pressure fighters. Smarter boxers would avoid exchanging with him & win easily by points. Ali Raymi is also very old he fought in the 1990s representing Yemen in the Military games and Pan Arab competition. He won all his amateur fights by first round KO *but he quit when he lost his first amateur fight against a **limited Saudi boxer who had good footwork - so expect the same in the Pros when he loses he will quit 100%*


Say it ain't so!


----------



## Kurushi (Jun 11, 2013)

FelixTrinidad said:


> 'NOOOOOO' shrieked Hayden as Raymi whipped out his engorged cock.
> 
> 'It's bigger than that Glass Fraud's isn't it' snickered Raymi as he thrust his massive member close to the petite American Actress's mouth.
> 
> ...


FelixTrinidad. The best boxing slashfic writer I've ever read. And also, the only one.


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

Fight Night is here.

Ali Raymi vs Akram Jafwi (20th undefeated opponent and Yemeni Wonder Kid).
Raymi will attempt to break the record for most consecutive KO'S in the 1st Round. Although Raymi's resume is far more impressive than TB'S because he have only fought undefeated fighters.

Raymi is a slight 2/1 favorite among Yemeni bookie odds.

The fight is taking place at May Stadium.


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

Beautiful ladies from the Middle East. The are mostly from the rich and powerful Countries but they all travel to Yemen for Raymi.


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)




----------



## TheFightFan (Nov 10, 2013)

he's talking on a similar thread right now on esb if it is the real one saying they kicked him off here, if its the real raymi that's LOOOOOOOOOOOOL


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

TheFightFan said:


> he's talking on a similar thread right now on esb if it is the real one saying they kicked him off here, if its the real raymi that's LOOOOOOOOOOOOL


Keep that thread going once the results are in bro. I'm talking to the NSB Raymi thread guy right now. I wish we can merge all 3 threads into one Raymi thread.
Sort of like Pac-Land.

When is the fight man? I'm waiting for 2 hours now.... just looking at the results on boxrec.
I'm so scared there's going to be a upset.


----------



## D-U-D-E (Jul 31, 2013)

Raymi's got this bro. Never doubt a god :bart


----------



## TheFightFan (Nov 10, 2013)

he said he's in the locker room this was about 30mins ago and also said. "Jewish Whore Bogazato try to block me on American internet because they fear the world will know their fighters are fraud champions. I will enslave Broner and add him to my harem collection of Ebony sluts" :rofldon't worry about the thread its bigger than this one


----------



## TheFightFan (Nov 10, 2013)

YYYYYYEEEEEEEEEESSSSSSSSSSSSS he's done it NEW WORLD RECORD :happy :happy :happy


----------



## D-U-D-E (Jul 31, 2013)

:ibutt:ibutt


:bowdown

arty


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

Only man I'd favour over LoMANchenko.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

He did it!


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

Time to submit this into the World Records books.
Your days are over Tyrone.

Akram Jafwi	5-0-0	
22 May Sports Stadium, Sanaa, Yemen	W	KO	1	

Oh and yet another KO1. Body shot.


----------



## D-U-D-E (Jul 31, 2013)

The fact that Raymi isn't in the Ring top 10 p4p yet sickens me. Typical Western propaganda :bart


----------



## TheFightFan (Nov 10, 2013)

D-U-D-E said:


> The fact that Raymi isn't in the Ring top 10 p4p yet sickens me. Typical Western propaganda :bart


he should after this surely, in Britain they list yemen as one of the most dangerous places in the world to visit, I now know its because ALI RAYMI lives there :rofl


----------



## Luf (Jun 6, 2012)

Why is wlad ducking him?


----------



## Kurushi (Jun 11, 2013)

Fair play. I thought Raymi could clear out the lower divisions but I wasn't sure how well he'd cope above 126. After setting this record I genuinely think he's a threat at 126-147. Jafwi came in at well above featherweight. I rewatched a couple of Raymi's videos in slow motion and noticed that what I initially thought was him leaving his chin open was actually micro-showboating. Raymi. Boxing's worst kept secret.


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

TheFightFan said:


> he should after this surely, in Britain they list yemen as one of the most dangerous places in the world to visit, I now know its because ALI RAYMI lives there :rofl


I don't care what the haters say.. for someone to KO 20 straight UNDEFEATED FIGHTERS ALL WITHIN THE 1ST ROUND, it's staggering.

There is no blue print for Floyd Mayweather Jr..

There is no blue print ON HOW TO SURVIVE even 3 minutes for Ali Raymi.

See the difference?


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

FelixTrinidad said:


> Oh and yet another KO1. Body shot.


Whoda' thunkit? ! ! !


----------



## TheFightFan (Nov 10, 2013)

he's just replied on esb "Easy work. Body shot and he fell like the other 19." I hope its him


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

HOLY SHIT. He said he is going to fight 7 MORE TIMES THIS YEAR. That will boost his record to 27-0 with 27 KO'S in the 1st round. Rofl.


----------



## Boxing Fanatic (Jun 5, 2013)

hes the yemen miguel cotto


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

Boxing Fanatic said:


> hes the yemen miguel cotto


I don't get it? He's never even been hurt while Cotto's been KTF0... He's never lost.. Cotto lost to 4 different fighters already.

If anything he's more like the Yemeni Mayweather except with more power and the fact he only fight undefeated fighters.


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> Whoda' thunkit? ! ! !


Ali weighed in at 104lbs Strawweight limit for his fight today whilst *his opponent weighed 117lbs* Shocking Shit.
That means he was fighting a Bantum Weight as a Straw. 5 of his 20 opponents have also weighted in at the FEATHER WEIGHT Limit and one came in at SUPER FEATHER.


----------



## TheFightFan (Nov 10, 2013)

Ali Raymi Vs Samson Dutch Boy Gym 20/12/2013 - Dutch Boy :ibutt holy shit how did this one come about, he's been retired for 12 years but 43-0 (36)


----------



## D-U-D-E (Jul 31, 2013)

He's experienced, undefeated, and has a better KO ratio than the number 1 P4P Floyd Mayweather... Raymi really does fight the best :happy


----------



## TheFightFan (Nov 10, 2013)

the man with no blueprint will always find the blueprint of others :deal


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

TheFightFan said:


> Ali Raymi Vs Samson Dutch Boy Gym 20/12/2013 - Dutch Boy :ibutt holy shit how did this one come about, he's been retired for 12 years but 43-0 (36)


Retired Undefeated:
1. Rocky Marciano: 49-0
2. Joe Calzaghe 46-0
3. Samson Dutch Boy Gym 43-0
4. Sven Ottke 34-0
5. Michael Loewe: 28-0
6. Edwin Valero: 27-0
7. George Kandelaki 24-0
8. Pichit Sitbangprachan 24-0
9. Harry Simon 25-0
10. Scott Daley 24-0
11. Jemal Hinton 22-0
12. Ike Ibeabuchi 20-0
13. Kirk Daley 19-0
14. Jimmy Barry 59-0-10
15. Ricardo Lopez 51-0-1
16. Edson Pedro Nascimento 47-0-1
17. Agustin Senin 42-0-1
18. Jack McAuliffe 34-0-7
19. Laszlo Papp 27-0-2

In one week this list will be one man shorter.


----------



## guest (Sep 2, 2013)

ali 'no blue print' raymi


----------



## D-U-D-E (Jul 31, 2013)

Ali "The Legend Destroyer" Raymi :cmon


----------



## TheFightFan (Nov 10, 2013)

dyna said:


> Retired Undefeated:
> 1. Rocky Marciano: 49-0
> 2. Joe Calzaghe 46-0
> 3. Samson Dutch Boy Gym 43-0
> ...


5 weeks mate lol


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

TheFightFan said:


> 5 weeks mate lol


Oops my mistake, but in my heart Dutch Boy has already lost.


----------



## TheFightFan (Nov 10, 2013)

dyna said:


> Oops my mistake, but in my heart Dutch Boy has already lost.


yeh in 1 week dutch boy calls ali and says he can't risk losing that 0 and hands him the win 21-0-(21) NEXT PLEASE :yep


----------



## TheFightFan (Nov 10, 2013)

WBO 105 Merlito Sabillo
WBA 105 Ryo Miyazaki 
WBA 108 Kazuto Ioka
WBA 112 Roman Gonzalez
WBA 118 Mexican Japanese
WBO 122 Rigondeaux (also WBA)
IBF 122 Mexican Russian
WBA 126 Nicholas Walters
WBO 126 Lomachenko
WBO 130 Mikey Garcia
WBC 135 Denis Shafikov
WBO 135 Terence Crawford
WBC 140 Danny Garcia (Also WBA)
WBC 147 Floyd Mayweather (Also 154 WBC & WBA)
WBO 147 Timothy Bradley
WBA 147 Adrien Broner
WBA 160 GGG
WBO 160 K Coco
WBA 168 Andre Ward 
 







 Top after these undefeated title holders that will be 41-0-(41):deal


----------



## burn1 (Jun 4, 2013)

After seeing the first video, my only comment is:

17 pages on this...?


----------



## TheFightFan (Nov 10, 2013)

burn1 said:


> After seeing the first video, my only comment is:
> 
> 17 pages on this...?


there is an interest in Raymi, he,s just broke the world record. most of it is just humour, but there is just something with the guy that interests people, join in if you like we don't bite, but don't insult the guy or you may have a 50 punch combo coming your way courtesy of the man himself :deal:lol:


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

TheFightFan said:


> Ali Raymi Vs Samson Dutch Boy Gym 20/12/2013 - Dutch Boy :ibutt holy shit how did this one come about, he's been retired for 12 years but 43-0 (36)


If only he was younger, look at this monster:


----------



## TheFightFan (Nov 10, 2013)

tommygun711 said:


> If only he was younger, look at this monster:


his record is a bit padded, he had a world title fight against a 0-7-0 fighter :lol: ALI KO 1


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

TheFightFan said:


> Ali Raymi Vs Samson Dutch Boy Gym 20/12/2013 - Dutch Boy :ibutt holy shit how did this one come about, he's been retired for 12 years but 43-0 (36)


For the Mother of God please please let this be real and not just a rumor.

ARE YOU FUCKING SHITTING ME?

43-0 FORMER LEGEND vs 20-0 CURRENT LEGEND. (all via 1st round KO, all undefeated prior to meeting Raymi)

I think Bogotazo made a thread about how there's no longer a passing of the torch..well this is as passing of the torch as you can get.


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

dyna said:


> Retired Undefeated:
> 1. Rocky Marciano: 49-0
> 2. Joe Calzaghe 46-0
> 3. Samson Dutch Boy Gym 43-0
> ...


The guy Raymi is fighting next is #3 on the All Time List for undefeated fighters. Surreal.

Now can people shut the fuck up about Raymi not stepping up to the competition?


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

FelixTrinidad said:


> The guy Raymi is fighting next is #3 on the All Time List for undefeated fighters. Surreal.
> 
> Now can people shut the fuck up about Raymi not stepping up to the competition?


Dutch boy has been retired for 12 years so I mean i'm not sure about Raymi stepping up to the plate


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

tommygun711 said:


> Dutch boy has been retired for 12 years so I mean i'm not sure about Raymi stepping up to the plate


Lol.. typical.. he fights a fucking legend and you still complain.

Dutch Boy has been retired for 12 years but has been sparring every day.. so it's not like a Lennox Lewis situation where he got fat and got skinny again by jumping rope and shit. Dutch Boy is as good as he was when he left the game. This guy is a legitimate ATG and Raymi is taking him on.

The question I got is can Raymi take him down in the 1st Round?


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

TheFightFan said:


> 5 weeks mate lol


I'm kind of worried though about Raymi's inactivity. This guy isn't like these hyped up divas (Pac and Floyd) Raymi fights every week. So a 5 week break is a bit troublesome.

Also Dutch Boy is a bonafide ATG. I have him ranked in the top 100 All Time as do anyone who knows boxing.

I think Mcgrain(of ESB) got him top 80 P4P....

This might sound shocking but I don't think Raymi can take him out in the 1st Round. I'm still predicating a Raymi KO.. it's just he might have to go into deep waters(the 2nd round).


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

Mega fight of the minimum weights this one. Raymi wants to prove he is the best ever and Dutch Boy wants to prove that the old vet can come out of retirement and take the young legend on.

Problem for Raymi is he's running out of unbeaten opponents. Who could be next:

Ryo Miyazaki
Riuji Hara
Knockout CP Freshmart
Ian Ligutan
Nhlanhla Ngamntwini

The only 5 left in the top 50 minimumweights.

Once they're taken care of Chocalito's run is coming to an end:ibutt


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

FelixTrinidad said:


> Lol.. typical.. he fights a fucking legend and you still complain.
> 
> Dutch Boy has been retired for 12 years but has been sparring every day.. so it's not like a Lennox Lewis situation where he got fat and got skinny again by jumping rope and shit. Dutch Boy is as good as he was when he left the game. This guy is a legitimate ATG and Raymi is taking him on.
> 
> The question I got is can Raymi take him down in the 1st Round?


lol @ "legend" lets just get that straight, dutch boy is no legend. has only fought in Thailand and while it's an impressive record you have to look at who he has fought.

dutch boy is as good as when he left the game? based on? I see no evidence of that, there is no way he could be as good as when he left the game regardless of sparring


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

Ali Raymi v Knockout CP Freshmart could be the thing of legends. If Raymi gets by Durch Boy and cements himself as a legitimate ATG then imagine a fight with Freshmart.

KO KINGS 

ALI RAYMI a man with a 100% KO record, a guy who has never fought a guy who has been beaten and KO'd them all in the first round, the guy who knocked out the thirs highest ranked undefeated boxer in history and the guy with the record for most title defences in Samson Dutch Boy Gym.

Against KNOCKOUT CP FRESHMART a guy who has knockout written in his name, a guy who has 75% KO ratio (and thats only because Cabilla bailed out on a TD so we may as well class it as a 100% record), a man who won the WBC World Youth championship in his first fight and has defended it on three ocassions, a man who has a 100% record in fighting and winning in world championship fights.

This is THE superfight the world must see.


----------



## burn1 (Jun 4, 2013)

Man, that first video looks like watching some weird Middle Eastern martial art!


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

Raymi is so good that against Dalbant the ref was so shocked at what he saw he counted backwards and started at 9.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

FelixTrinidad said:


> I'm kind of worried though about Raymi's inactivity. This guy isn't like these hyped up divas (Pac and Floyd) Raymi fights every week. So a 5 week break is a bit troublesome.
> .


Yeah, Raymi's arms are gonna' be COVERED in rust! That's a lot of extra weight to be moving around.

Luckily, Raymi only throws body shots, so this might not be much of a factor. I predict a KO in round one!


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

tommygun711 said:


> lol @ "legend" lets just get that straight, dutch boy is no legend. has only fought in Thailand and while it's an impressive record you have to look at who he has fought. ....


Tommygun, you don't seem to have caught on yet. (No worries, it took me a while, too.)

In order to board the Raymi Express, you first have to firmly plant your tongue in your cheek.

All abooooooard !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Leftsmash (Oct 22, 2012)

Felix is that you running his Twitter account?


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> Tommygun, you don't seem to have caught on yet. (No worries, it took me a while, too.)
> 
> In order to board the Raymi Express, you first have to firmly plant your tongue in your cheek.
> 
> All abooooooard !!!!!!!!!!!


nah i caught on when they were talking about him KOing wlad and lomachenko


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

Leftsmash said:


> Felix is that you running his Twitter account?


lmfao nah.. his twitter is great. The best is how he 'retweet' serious tweets from Tyson and other boxers. Rofl.
He even retweeted the 'get well soon Magomed' tweet.


----------



## Eoghan (Jun 6, 2013)

I do believe this Dutchboygym holds the record for number of world title fights (previously I had thought it was JCC, with 37, but I see Dutchboygym has 40!?)
Can anyone either confirm or deny this?
Either way, @dyna must be so proud of his countryman!


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

Eoghan said:


> I do believe this Dutchboygym holds the record for number of world title fights (previously I had thought it was JCC, with 37, but I see Dutchboygym has 40!?)
> Can anyone either confirm or deny this?
> Either way, @dyna must be so proud of his countryman!


Can you confirm that he is the actual record holder? I think ESB got Dutch Boy at #88 or something among the top 100 P4P fighters of all times.

I don't care if he is coming out of retirement.. beating a guy like that is a bigger win than anything Floyd have done.


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

FelixTrinidad said:


> The guy Raymi is fighting next is #3 on the All Time List for undefeated fighters. Surreal.
> 
> Now can people shut the fuck up about Raymi not stepping up to the competition?


It's difficult to call it "competition" when you're Ali Raymi.

"And they got the nerve to say I ain't fight nobody
I just make'em look like nobody
Ya'll Must've Forgot"
As Ali Raymi famously said.


----------



## D-U-D-E (Jul 31, 2013)

I hope Dutch Boy doesn't pull out... I can see Raymi being the most avoided fighter ever as he moves up the weights. Floyd defintely wouldn't want a piece of this machine.


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

http://www.fightnews.com/Boxing/qa-...ll-20-wins-being-first-round-knockouts-231141

:lol:


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

That was an amazing interview. Thank you for letting us know.

It looks like even American Writers are finding out about Raymi.

Although it's kind of funny how everything from his Twitter,Facebook,interviews, and Fansites all used the same picture of Raymi and his trainer. It's like that's the only one which exists.


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

My chin is titanium, my fists are uranium, I don't kneel to anybody, because GOD is within me.

What a quote.


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

Lol. Ok so after some inducisve research I found out that

THE YOUNGEST PRO DEBUT IN THE LAST 100 YEARS just happened in YEMEN.

http://boxrec.com/list_bouts.php?human_id=664793&cat=boxer

This guy who's name is also ALI... just won by TKO at AGE 14 on his PRO DEBUT.
:lol:


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

FelixTrinidad said:


> Lol. Ok so after some inducisve research I found out that
> 
> THE YOUNGEST PRO DEBUT IN THE LAST 100 YEARS just happened in YEMEN.
> 
> ...


Against a 16 year old :rofl


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

FelixTrinidad said:


> Lol. Ok so after some inducisve research I found out that
> 
> THE YOUNGEST PRO DEBUT IN THE LAST 100 YEARS just happened in YEMEN.
> 
> ...


One more win, and he's ready for Raymi !

(but first he has to learn how to not throw any head-shots.)


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> One more win, and he's ready for Raymi !
> 
> (but first he has to learn how to not throw any head-shots.)


That interview with Raymi was really funny lol.


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

Wallet said:


> http://www.fightnews.com/Boxing/qa-...ll-20-wins-being-first-round-knockouts-231141
> 
> :lol:


Green K Send.. That was a harilous interview.:lol:


----------



## EngorgedW/Blood (Jun 5, 2013)

tommygun711 said:


> so you're telling me that him dropping his hands like that and leaving his chin completely open is a good thing? Fuck outta here man.
> 
> I like Wilder, completely different beast with him.
> 
> ...


You are ridiculing yourself. You obviously don't have an eye for good boxing fundamentals. Which Ali Raymi has forgotten more about than you'd ever learn.


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

EngorgedW/Blood said:


> You are ridiculing yourself. You obviously don't have an eye for good boxing fundamentals. Which Ali Raymi has forgotten more about than you'd ever learn.


I actually box though so you don't know how much I know or don't know


----------



## EngorgedW/Blood (Jun 5, 2013)

tommygun711 said:


> I actually box though so you don't know how much I know or don't know


You box, but you've never boxed with Ali Raymi. He would destroy your body, make you succumb like he did to all 
20 of his opponents.


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

EngorgedW/Blood said:


> You box, but you've never boxed with Ali Raymi. He would destroy your body, make you succumb like he did to all
> 20 of his opponents.


okay


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

tommygun711 said:


> I actually box though so you don't know how much I know or don't know


You box, but you are missing the sarcasm of this thread. - Time to get on the Raymi Express, Baby !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Leftsmash (Oct 22, 2012)

Wallet said:


> http://www.fightnews.com/Boxing/qa-...ll-20-wins-being-first-round-knockouts-231141
> 
> :lol:


:lol: You can't make this shit up.


----------



## Rigondeaux (Jun 3, 2013)

"My chin is titanium, my fists are uranium"
:lol:


----------



## Rigondeaux (Jun 3, 2013)

but seriously i think this is the only guy that poses a real threat to Rigondeaux


----------



## adamcanavan (Jun 5, 2012)

"I agree, I will be getting in serious trouble for killing whoever forces me to use all my arsenal. *I can end fights immediately if I have to, I like body punches its Sadistic & breaks the will of my opponents. *After I destroy a male via body punches I can fornicate with his virgin sister and pregnant wife in front of him & he will pretend he didn't see me. *That's what body punches do to the brain" his youtube comments :lol:


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

Rigondeaux said:


> but seriously i think this is the only guy that poses a real threat to Rigondeaux


:lol: what are you smoking? i love Rigo but no way he steps in with Raymi even at a catchweight, Donaire dropped him, what if that was Raymi? Would he have got back up?


----------



## 2manyusernames (Jun 14, 2012)

"Your wishes for 2014?

I hope the WBA renames the inferior belts into something else. I will be very pissed when I become the undisputed champion and there is some loser I just KOed claiming to be the WBA champion also! The fans deserve clarity!"

:lol:


----------



## Brickfists (Oct 17, 2012)

This getting ridiculous know. It was all a good laugh at the beginning but Raymi is now ranked in the top 15 by both the WBC and WBO which means he qualifies to fight for a world title which makes an absolute mockery of the sport. WTF are those orgs thinking ? Its quite obvious to anyone who takes a look that this guys career its a fucking farce. All the opponents are taking off the street given fabricated records and paid to go down in one, i wouldn't be surprised if Raymi or his backers actually run the Yemeni boxing commission.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Brickfists said:


> This getting ridiculous know. It was all a good laugh at the beginning but Raymi is now ranked in the top 15 by both the WBC and WBO which means he qualifies to fight for a world title which makes an absolute mockery of the sport. WTF are those orgs thinking ? Its quite obvious to anyone who takes a look that this guys career its a fucking farce. All the opponents are taking off the street given fabricated records and paid to go down in one, i wouldn't be surprised if Raymi or his backers actually run the Yemeni boxing commission.


I agree.

- EXCEPT, really, how is Raymi's situation any different from other boxers in the "sport," except for the degree of BS and self-delusionment? Isn't Chavez Jr just Raymi with better promotion? 
Marco Huck? 
Did Pac beat JMM three times? 
Did Gatica just lose to Guerrero?

It's show business. Raymi is just the new P.T. Barnum.


----------



## Eoghan (Jun 6, 2013)

Rigondeaux said:


> but seriously i think this is the only guy that poses a real threat to Rigondeaux


Not the ONLY guy...


----------



## Leftsmash (Oct 22, 2012)

Raymi even had a Light heavy weight running scared from his power.



> In 2011 I heard an Iraqi light heavyweight Boxer was going to fight pro, so I challenged him. The trainer knew I will KO him, so they gave me a fight vs a Yemeni pro-debut. At that time I was the heaviest at 54 kilo (118 lbs.). I KOed the guy and the Iraqi light heavyweight fought like a bum for four rounds. He avoided more fights because I always enjoyed punking him in front of his team. I fought three more times against doubters and the people behind them, demolishing them with ease. In May 2011, boxing slowed down, cause of turmoil and anarchy at that time. The parties ended, the few foreigners left and the buildings that serve alcohol became bullet ridden. I was not allowed to box they gave me various excuses and was in and out of jail because of my work in the Great Wall Restaurant. My fifth fight was after my layoff. I was supposed to lose. They trained Gadsi specifically to reach the decision. I took his best punches on my chin early on, countered with non-stop body shots, the ref kept breaking my body punching combos to help Gadsi survive, but I forced the KO few seconds before the end of the round. I felt his ribs crack by the KO punch and he never met me again.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

"I don't answer to anybody. I was offered a commercial for an energy drink to be done with USA top model Kate Upton, but they wanted me to gain more weight for the commercial and promote a product name that I didn't really support."



Now THAT'S integrity! - Especially from a guy who's day job is as a pimp at the local "Great Wall Restaurant" whorehouse, where rich Yemeni businessmen go to order "hot & spicy chicken." Raymi is one step above Adonis Stevenson, but he doesn't believe in the evils of Pepsi.

You gotta' love this guy.


----------



## Kissan (May 18, 2013)

WTF is that shit???





The ref is counting down from 9 to 0. WTF?


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

Brickfists said:


> This getting ridiculous know. *It was all a good laugh at the beginning *but Raymi is now ranked in the top 15 by both the WBC and WBO which means he qualifies to fight for a world title which makes an absolute mockery of the sport. WTF are those orgs thinking ? Its quite obvious to anyone who takes a look that this guys career its a fucking farce. All the opponents are taking off the street given fabricated records and paid to go down in one, i wouldn't be surprised if Raymi or his backers actually run the Yemeni boxing commission.


Nobody on the express is laughing. Raymi does got skills, just because he made his opponents look like bums.. that don't mean they are bums.

Raymi's current resume is equal to that of Roy's 168 run.


----------



## Leftsmash (Oct 22, 2012)

Brickfists said:


> This getting ridiculous know. It was all a good laugh at the beginning but Raymi is now ranked in the top 15 by both the WBC and WBO which means he qualifies to fight for a world title which makes an absolute mockery of the sport. WTF are those orgs thinking ? Its quite obvious to anyone who takes a look that this guys career its a fucking farce. All the opponents are taking off the street given fabricated records and paid to go down in one, i wouldn't be surprised if Raymi or his backers actually run the Yemeni boxing commission.


There's no evidence to suggest his opponents have "made up records" other than ubstantiated claims by forum members who haven't bothered to do any proper research so until there's cold hard evidence. I doubt any of his fights were fake considering he landed a considerable amount of crisp body shots in both videos shown, easy to understand why the guy couldn't take his power when he's a legit puncher for his weight.


----------



## Leftsmash (Oct 22, 2012)

@FelixTrinidad, I see my name isn't under the Raymi express in your sig.. you know what to do.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Leftsmash said:


> There's no evidence to suggest his opponents have "made up records" other than ubstantiated claims by forum members who haven't bothered to do any proper research so until there's cold hard evidence. I doubt any of his fights were fake considering he landed a considerable amount of crisp body shots in both videos shown, easy to understand why the guy couldn't take his power when he's a legit puncher for his weight.


Now you're just being silly.


----------



## EngorgedW/Blood (Jun 5, 2013)

Kissan said:


> WTF is that shit???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The power of Raymi's thunderous haymaker body shots sent supersonic waves that confused the referee and made him start counting backwards.

Meanwhile, the supersonic waves kept traveling long distances, eventually catching up to Amir Khan and knocking him out. The story was never reported, but top researchers at Oxford University in England discovered this groundbreaking power of Ali Raymi by studying the few magnificent films available of Raymi and using highly advanced technology to decipher Raymi's ultra supersonic wave-creating power they were able to move one step closer to understanding Raymi's superhuman abilities.


----------



## Leftsmash (Oct 22, 2012)

Cableaddict said:


> Now you're just being silly.


Well if you have something further to say I'm all ears.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Leftsmash said:


> Well if you have something further to say I'm all ears.


Common sense is a beautiful thing.

You should try it some day.


----------



## Leftsmash (Oct 22, 2012)

Cableaddict said:


> Common sense is a beautiful thing.
> 
> You should try it some day.


It would have been better if you had been willing to get into the specifics of my post regarding Raymi instead of using deflection. I know the truth, that's all :yep


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

Leftsmash said:


> @FelixTrinidad, I see my name isn't under the Raymi express in your sig.. you know what to do.


Raymi always welcomes more followers. :happy


----------



## Leftsmash (Oct 22, 2012)

FelixTrinidad said:


> Raymi always welcomes more followers. :happy


Is there anyway to get a stream of this when it goes down? I know it's unlikely but maybe if someone is able to get in contact with Raymi through the other forum he might be able to help. We have to get this guy signed up on here, we need more pros on here, getting Eddie Chambers was a good addition but Raymi posting here would be another level.


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

Leftsmash said:


> Is there anyway to get a stream of this when it goes down? I know it's unlikely but maybe if someone is able to get in contact with Raymi through the other forum he might be able to help. We have to get this guy signed up on here, we need more pros on here, getting Eddie Chambers was a good addition but Raymi posting here would be another level.


Raymi connects with his followers via Twitter.


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

Three weeks to go.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

EngorgedW/Blood said:


> The power of Raymi's thunderous haymaker body shots sent supersonic waves that confused the referee and made him start counting backwards.
> 
> Meanwhile, the supersonic waves kept traveling long distances, eventually catching up to Amir Khan and knocking him out. The story was never reported, but top researchers at Oxford University in England discovered this groundbreaking power of Ali Raymi by studying the few magnificent films available of Raymi and using highly advanced technology to decipher Raymi's ultra supersonic wave-creating power they were able to move one step closer to understanding Raymi's superhuman abilities.


In other news: The extreme intensity of Ali Raymi's sparring sessions (exclusively against former HW champions) has been linked to global warming .....


----------



## Atlanta (Sep 17, 2012)

Kissan said:


> WTF is that shit???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like how he clears his head after a body shot put him down.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Cant wait.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Atlanta said:


> I like how he clears his head after a body shot put him down.


LOL!

Even funnier is how he was knocked unconcious from a body shot. - after letting himself down slowly, of course. Andre Direll would be proud.

This shows just how powerful Raymi's uranium punches are. (or are they titanium? I get confused....)


----------



## lurker (May 27, 2013)

Props to the promoters who don't protect their fighter's undefeated records and let them have a go at Raymi.


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

Atlanta said:


> I like how he clears his head after a body shot put him down.


That guy was destroyed dude lol.....he was out cold. You are hinting that it's a fix? You do realize the human body works in different ways when being hit right?

I once hit somebody in the throat and he was holding his stomach.. that's just the way the body works.


----------



## Leftsmash (Oct 22, 2012)

I was thinking his fight was this weekend but then I checked realized it's still 3 more weeks away, sort of disappointed, really can't wait to see Raymi back in the ring. Disgusting that this fight won't be streamed.


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

Anyone else seeing a lot of Mike Mccallum in Ali Raymi or is it just me?


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

FelixTrinidad said:


> That guy was destroyed dude lol.....he was out cold. You are hinting that it's a fix? You do realize the human body works in different ways when being hit right?
> 
> I once hit somebody in the throat and he was holding his stomach.. that's just the way the body works.


You're right! My GF once kissed me on the ear, and my cock got hard.

Proof, right there. :deal


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> You're right! * My GF once kissed me on the ear, and my cock got hard.*
> 
> Proof, right there. :deal


Actually this is true.. when my EX played with my ear lopes .. I think my dick got hard too.

Great great point lol......... That's an amazing analogy.. Props.

But I guess that hater Atlantaatata won't be coming back since we destroyed his theory.


----------



## JMP (Jun 3, 2013)

Is it a 100% go that Dutch Boy Gym will be coming out of retirement to fight God Raymi? This just seems to be a case where I need to see them share a ring together before I believe the fights actually going down since he's ending a 12-year retirement and risking his undefeated record at a weight lower than he fought at during his prime years.

If it is a go, Raymi's taking this in 1 as usual.


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

JMP said:


> Is it a 100% go that Dutch Boy Gym will be coming out of retirement to fight God Raymi? This just seems to be a case where I need to see them share a ring together before I believe the fights actually going down since he's ending a 12-year retirement and risking his undefeated record at a weight lower than he fought at during his prime years.
> 
> If it is a go, Raymi's taking this in 1 as usual.


If Raymi beat Dutch Boy will this be the greatest '0' taken since Duran took Leonard's?


----------



## JMP (Jun 3, 2013)

FelixTrinidad said:


> If Raymi beat Dutch Boy will this be the greatest '0' taken since Duran took Leonard's?


It'd have to be up there. Dutch Boy cemented his legacy with his myriad of title defenses. He is naturally larger than Raymi, so we have to consider the stylistic elements: Raymi's primary style is a come-forward body destroyer (albeit with great speed, rhythm changes, and elusiveness), but that's not supposed to work well against fighters who compete several divisions up. It'd be like Golovkin taking on Yoan Pablo Hernandez. Golovkin couldn't win that fight despite being a very solid fighter. Raymi can, though, because he oozes of specialness.


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

JMP said:


> It'd have to be up there. Dutch Boy cemented his legacy with his myriad of title defenses. He is naturally larger than Raymi, so we have to consider the stylistic elements: Raymi's primary style is a come-forward body destroyer (albeit with great speed, rhythm changes, and elusiveness), but that's not supposed to work well against fighters who compete several divisions up. *It'd be like Golovkin taking on Yoan Pablo Hernandez*. Golovkin couldn't win that fight despite being a very solid fighter. Raymi can, though, because he oozes of specialness.


Great comparison.


----------



## Leftsmash (Oct 22, 2012)

FelixTrinidad said:


> Anyone else seeing a lot of Mike Mccallum in Ali Raymi or is it just me?


Definitely seeing shades of the body snatcher there, but soon people will say McCallum ain't got shit on Raymi as the true Body snatcher.


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

Leftsmash said:


> Definitely seeing shades of the body snatcher there, but soon people will say McCallum ain't got shit on Raymi as the true Body snatcher.


I think Raymi is the first fighter in the history of boxing to KO EVERY SINGLE ONE OF HIS OPPONENTS VIA BODY SHOT.

:rofl That's surreal.


----------



## JMP (Jun 3, 2013)

FelixTrinidad said:


> Anyone else seeing a lot of Mike Mccallum in Ali Raymi or is it just me?


McCallum's a good comparison, but I also see shades of Mike Tyson. Watch the first round of Tyson against Jesse Ferguson. He does almost nothing but brutalize Ferguson's body with a two-fisted attack from hell. Very Raymiesque.


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

I think during Raymi fight week.. we all need to use our favorite picture of Raymi as an avatar......... like the Pactards used to do back in 2010 on that Pacquaio Express.


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

JMP said:


> McCallum's a good comparison, but I also see shades of Mike Tyson. Watch the first round of Tyson against Jesse Ferguson. He does almost nothing but brutalize Ferguson's body with a two-fisted attack from hell. Very Raymiesque.


:rofl.. I don't know if Hands of Iron will like the fact that two of his favorite fighters are inferior to Raymi in certain aspects of their offense.
:rofl and INFERIOR they are(offensively of course). We don't know yet if Raymi's defense is ATG level.. but I promise you Dutch Boy will find out.

I'm actually kind of worried Raymi might have ring rust..........this guy been fighting like fucking once a week or something lol.

But than DUTCH BOY haven't fought for 12 years... but you know what they say? Greatness is like fine wine.. it only gets better with age.


----------



## Leftsmash (Oct 22, 2012)

FelixTrinidad said:


> I think Raymi is the first fighter in the history of boxing to *KO EVERY SINGLE ONE OF HIS OPPONENTS VIA BODY SHOT*.
> 
> :rofl That's surreal.


That's certainly one aspect of him as a fighter thats looked over. Still I can't get over the fact that he's fighting in venues that suck, truly disgusting for someone of his calibre and that fans especially in his city haven't appreciated his greatness at least yet.


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

Apparantly Raymi wants Rigo after Dutch Boy..........................


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

:lol:


Here are the remaining undefeated fighters Raymi can fight after Dutch Boy

Ali Raymi can still go up to 40-0 (KO 40) after fighting these 19 undefeated title holders

WBO 105 Merlito Sabillo
WBA 105 Ryo Miyazaki 
WBA 108 Kazuto Ioka
WBA 112 Roman Gonzalez
WBA 118 Mexican Japanese
WBO 122 Rigondeaux (also WBA)
IBF 122 Mexican Russian
WBA 126 Nicholas Walters
WBO 126 Lomachenko
WBO 130 Mikey Garcia
WBC 135 Denis Shafikov
WBO 135 Terence Crawford
WBC 140 Danny Garcia (Also WBA)
WBC 147 Floyd Mayweather (Also 154 WBC & WBA)
WBO 147 Timothy Bradley
WBA 147 Adrien Broner
WBA 160 GGG
WBO 160 K Coco
WBA 168 Andre Ward


HE Can realistically finish at 40-0.


----------



## Leftsmash (Oct 22, 2012)

Almost a week out till Raymi is back..


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Rumor has it, if Raymi can plow through Dutchboy, he plans on moving up and taking on Lomachenko.

Our world will never be the same !


----------



## D-U-D-E (Jul 31, 2013)

Looking forward to seeing my favourite fighter ever back in action again :happy


----------



## Leftsmash (Oct 22, 2012)

Cableaddict said:


> Rumor has it, if Raymi can plow through Dutchboy, he plans on moving up and taking on Lomachenko.
> 
> Our world will never be the same !


First Rigo, then Loma.


----------



## D-U-D-E (Jul 31, 2013)

They'll all get it, in time :twisted


----------



## Leftsmash (Oct 22, 2012)

I just realized it isn't this week, maybe I was confused but I was positive the fight was this Friday :huh Looks like it's on the 20th, a few days before Christmas.


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

Leftsmash said:


> I just realized it isn't this week, maybe I was confused but I was positive the fight was this Friday :huh Looks like it's on the 20th, a few days before Christmas.


:lol: Christmas come early for the boxing fans..(not for Dutch Boy)..

Ironically if this fight had happened prior to 11/29.. maybe just maybe Raymi would have sneaked into my top 100 ATG List. But as of right now, DESPITE HIS amazing skills.. he's hovering at around 150.


----------



## Danny (May 31, 2012)

This fight isn't going to happen.


----------



## D-U-D-E (Jul 31, 2013)

Dutch Boy should be renamed "Duck boy" after this disgraceful duck job. It seems Raymi is fast being avoided :-(


----------



## Leftsmash (Oct 22, 2012)

FelixTrinidad said:


> :lol: Christmas come early for the boxing fans..(not for Dutch Boy)..
> 
> Ironically if this fight had happened prior to 11/29.. maybe just maybe Raymi would have sneaked into my top 100 ATG List. But as of right now, DESPITE HIS amazing skills.. he's hovering at around 150.


WTF? I'll be highly disappointed should Raymi not make the 100 and will seriously reconsider your credibility in the future regarding the top 100 list:bart

Anyway I'm needing my Raymi fix, we were treated quite well through the Oct - Nov period where he had over 3 fights. Come on Raymi at least upload some sparring footage or more fights!


----------



## bjl12 (Jun 5, 2013)

D-U-D-E said:


> Dutch Boy should be renamed "Duck boy" after this disgraceful duck job. It seems Raymi is fast being avoided :-(


Reminds me of Edwin Valero. Raymi's got these dudes SHOOK


----------



## D-U-D-E (Jul 31, 2013)

bjl12 said:


> Reminds me of Edwin Valero. Raymi's got these dudes SHOOK


It's dat body attack... no one wants a piece of that :yep


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

Will Dutch Boy do a Maidana on Raymi?


----------



## Leftsmash (Oct 22, 2012)

FelixTrinidad said:


> Will Dutch Boy do a Maidana on Raymi?


We can't even fathom that but also Dutch has been out of the gym since 2002 but as you said with both them..you know what they say about aged wine.


----------



## Stunkie (Jun 4, 2013)

Someone advise where I can get some odds on the fight


----------



## D-U-D-E (Jul 31, 2013)

They're still fighting?

Raymi snatches another '0' like he snatches lives with his devastating body attack.


----------



## Leftsmash (Oct 22, 2012)

D-U-D-E said:


> They're still fighting?
> 
> Raymi snatches another '0' like he snatches lives with his devastating body attack.


Well it's still on boxrec and he did mention the fight was happening in his interview in November. It should be on later today.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

PPV declined to air this fight, because they were afraid the massive, world-wide demand might overload & crash their system.


- but no worries ! I'm told that lo-res footage of the fight is expected to be snuck out of the country, within days, by a convoy of camels.


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

Leftsmash said:


> Well it's still on boxrec and he did mention the fight was happening in his interview in November. It should be on later today.


:happy


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

Shit this is today. How long till they fight?


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

They need live streams for the fight. I know networks are trying to be cautious because what is usually witnessed in Ali Raymi fights are considered by many as R Rated.


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

WHEN IS THIS FIGHT HAPPENING. HOLY FUCK

I think it's ONLY HOURS AWAY.


----------



## Leftsmash (Oct 22, 2012)

:ibutt


----------



## Mr. Brain (Jun 4, 2013)

FelixTrinidad said:


> *When Thor meets Zeus*
> 
> Date:
> 2013-12-20
> ...


Both are in their early 40's.


----------



## Mr. Brain (Jun 4, 2013)

tommygun711 said:


> am i the only one that thinks he looks REALLY sloppy and defensively WIDE OPEN in those videos? I mean really? I see tons of openings but I also see opponents that can't capitalize on his flaws.


Extremely amateurish looking to say the least.


----------



## Leftsmash (Oct 22, 2012)

http://www.fightnews.com/Boxing/roy...boygym-make-for-a-great-boxing-weekend-233700


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

Leftsmash said:


> http://www.fightnews.com/Boxing/roy...boygym-make-for-a-great-boxing-weekend-233700


Good too see Raymi finally getting some press.

I would like to see Roy vs Raymi now tbh..


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

http://www.fightnews.com/Boxing/qa-...ll-20-wins-being-first-round-knockouts-231141


----------



## Rockinghorseshit (Oct 4, 2013)

He has a wiki page now, wtf? 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ali_Raymi#cite_note-5


----------



## Juiceboxbiotch (May 16, 2013)

> Ali Raymi vs Roman Gonzalez
> After Thai undefeated legend Samson Dutch Boy Gym was no show in his highly anticipated [28][29][30][31][32][33][34][35][36][37][38] scheduled fight vs Ali Raymi . Ali Raymi vs. RomÃ¡n GonzÃ¡lez was proposed between undefeated, two-division world champion Ali Raymi and three-division world champion Roman Gonzalez. [39] Despite Ali Raymi public challenge[40] to Roman Gonzalez. Roman Gonzalez took on lesser opponents instead of facing undefeated knockout artist Ali Raymi.


Roman Gonzalez = Biggest Ducker in Boxing History


----------



## rjjfan (May 17, 2013)

Juiceboxbiotch said:


> Roman Gonzalez = Biggest Ducker in Boxing History


To be fair, its Ali Raymi we're talking about here. The Roman Empire narrowly escaped being destroyed.


----------



## Rockinghorseshit (Oct 4, 2013)

Juiceboxbiotch said:


> Roman Gonzalez = Biggest Ducker in Boxing History


Have you noticed he's fought the same guy 3 times in his last 3 bouts?


----------



## Juiceboxbiotch (May 16, 2013)

Rockinghorseshit said:


> Have you noticed he's fought the same guy 3 times in his last 3 bouts?


Prince Maz is a legit contender in Yemen. Maybe not World Ranked... but certainly Yemen Ranked.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Ali Raymi fought the same guy 3 times in the space of 3 months and the title on the line changed twice wtf lol

edit: 4 times in 4 months LOL


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

This thread is incredible,the second time I've read it through and I ended up feeling bad for the posters who just couldn't understand what everyone sees in him.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

His chin is titanium !
His fists are uranium !
His mind is insanium ! (not much going on inside that cranium.)

(But as for his KO's, his opponents have all been feigning 'em. :lol: )
=================

or:

His fists are just plain-ium !

His chin is the same-ium ! 

His opponent list is a shame-ium !

----------------



One to watch said:


> This thread is incredible,the second time I've read it through and I ended up feeling bad for the posters who just couldn't understand what everyone sees in him.


Some newer members just don't get the sar-canium. :smile


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Heck, even I'M confused.

Is it: *Ali Raymi, â€œThe Lemon From Yemen.â€

*Or: *Ali Raymi, â€œThe Yemen Armaggedon.â€

*Only time will tell !


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

When is Ali getting that deserved World title shot?, He has 24 KO's in 24 fights, beating the number 61 Light Flyweight (was as high as 34 before their first exciting contest) 4 times in a row, showing great consistency. Wilder had to wait until he got 32 KO's, maybe Ali will have a similar wait.


----------

